# Beautiful



## qwerty (15 Agosto 2013)

Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate! 

Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.

Classico inizio: lui che comincia ad avere un rapporto sempre più morboso con il cellulare; la parte razionale di me che drizza le antenne e subito un'altra parte le fa abbassare pensando "non LUI!", fatto sta che esattamente 4 anni fa, il 15 agosto 2009, riesco a mettere le mani sul suo cellulare e trovo le "prove" dell'esistenza di un'altra. Sua collega, dove ho lavorato anche io anni prima, quindi tramite ex colleghi in pochi minuti scopro la sua identità. Diciotto anni più giovane, è la compagna di un altro tizio che lavora lì ed hanno avuto da pochi mesi una figlia.

Non una parola, scendo in garage, prendo una valigia la porto in casa e chiedo con la massima calma a mio marito di andarsene. Neanche lui una parola, sbiancato dal terrore (!), prende ed esce di casa. Solo che poi torna!
Parliamo. Io sono un tipo razionale, più pesanti sono i macigni che mi cadono addosso, meno sono "isteriche" le mie reazioni... Sempre nella massima calma chiedo chi è questa, da quanto tempo va avanti la cosa, quanto è profonda la cosa... Un paio di anni, praticamente è stato il "regalo" che si è fatto quando è nata nostra figlia; ovviamente la colpa era mia, che non lo capivo più, che non gli davo più affetto, era soffocato dal tran tran della vita familiare anche se naturalmente A ME non aveva mai parlato né dimostrato questo suo presunto disagio... Questa persona invece lo capiva e lo amava ma lui si rendeva conto di star distruggendo due famiglie e nonostante lei fosse "entrata nei suoi sentimenti" non riteneva giusto andare avanti in questa storia. Gli ho chiesto se la figlia che aveva avuto fosse sua, mi ha giurato e spergiurato di no. Mi ha chiesto di perdonarlo e di provare a ricominciare. L'ho fatto, primo errore. 

Sempre per la mia razionalità avevo ben presente che la cosa non sarebbe potuta finire su due piedi, l'unica cosa che gli ho chiesto era di dirmi se la sentiva. Ovviamente non l'ha fatto ed ovviamente io lo scoprivo. Comunque si trattava solo di rari contatti via SMS perché lei era in maternità. 
Poi è rientrata a lavorare (l'aprile successivo) e naturalmente lui non me lo ha detto. Nel frattempo ha rotto la storia con il suo compagno. A luglio si fa beccare (!) un secondo telefono e scopro che hanno ripreso regolarmente contatti, lui dice da pochi giorni, per discutere di "voci" che stanno circolando sul posto di lavoro in merito alla loro storia (fino a quel momento nessuno aveva sospettato nulla), non me la bevo, sono nuovi giuri e spergiuri mi incaxxo come una bestia ma neanche stavolta pretendo che se ne vada. Secondo errore.

Passa il tempo, ogni tanto scopro qualche raro SMS e ancora sono discussioni, lui ha sempre la scusa pronta sul fatto che siano questioni di lavoro, fatto sta che non me ne parla mai. Divento sempre più insofferente e a fine 2011 gli do un ultimatum. Chiede il trasferimento in un'altra sede di lavoro, ma non glielo danno. Le cose continuano nello stesso modo, rari contatti che io puntualmente scopro ed il rapporto fra di noi si logora sempre di più. 
Circa un anno fa, esasperata, divento insistente nel chiedergli di andarsene di casa: visto che non riesce a rinunciare a questa persona, che si impegni con lei definitivamente e liberi ME da questa situazione! 
La scusa all'inizio è che non hanno soldi per trovare casa, poi inizia a cercarla casa e l'accordo è che per Natale esca di casa. Arriva Natale e, naturalmente, gli serve ancora tempo perché non ha trovato un posto adatto. Lo scorso gennaio lo metto nuovamente alle strette e finalmente lui confessa di essere sicuro che la figlia di questa persona sia sua, di averlo sempre saputo così come lo sapeva il tizio che l'ha riconosciuta.
Perdono mesi perché la signorina pensa astutamente che invece di pagare l'affitto è meglio pagare il mutuo (!), quindi la casa la stanno cercando per comprarla! Il tempo passa e finalmente il genio capisce che economicamente non ce la faranno mai a comprare casa, quindi smette di cercare. Nel frattempo lui si impegna sempre di più con lei e sua figlia, si fa chiamare "papà" dalla bambina, si spaccia per il padre all'asilo di lei (nonostante il cognome diverso), porta la famigliola in giro, passa ogni minuto del suo tempo con loro, trascurando nostra figlia ed ovviamente con me sono conflitti quotidiani anche perché quanto sopra in merito all'"impegno" con la sua nuova famiglia non me lo dice lui, ma lo scopro io via via, lui continua a negare l'evidenza e a mentire spudoratamente... 
All'ennesima bugia (fine giugno 2013) vado dall'avvocato (alla buon'ora, direte voi!) e inizio la trafila per la separazione. Spaventato dalla lettera, ricomincia a cercare casa (in affitto stavolta) e finalmente la trova. esce di casa a fine luglio.

Altri problemi sorgono subito: la sua compagna fa problemi per inserire mia figlia nella sua vita; sua figlia non sa che "suo padre" ha un'altra figlia e quindi non vuole farle incontrare la mia per non provocarle un altro shock emotivo (dopo che gli ha sottratto il primo "padre" non facendoglielo più vedere; ha intentato anche una causa legale per il disconoscimento). Da parte sua, ovviamente neanche mia figlia ha preso bene la separazione e si sente "ospite" quando va a casa del padre perché lì non c'è niente di "suo" né un gioco né un letto né niente altro che la faccia sentire parte di quella famiglia, che peraltro sa che esiste ma non ha mai visto. Quando mia figlia va da lui (poche ore alla volta), la compagna prende la figlia e se ne va. La pensata che ha avuto mio marito è quella di venire a fare il padre qui, a casa "mia", e si stupisce che io non tolleri, da "moglie lasciata", questa situazione.

Ha sempre detto che nostra figlia per lui viene prima di tutto ma come sempre i fatti non seguono alle parole; faccio pressione su di lui perché faccia sentire mia figlia a casa sua anche quando è da lui; gli chiedo come mai in più di un anno che hanno deciso di andare a vivere insieme, a nessuno dei due è venuto in mente di parlare con quella bambina, gli chiedo come mai non ha preteso che in casa ci fosse un letto per nostra figlia, un cassetto per le sue cose, lo spazzolino nel bagno. Lui mi dice che se insiste su questo, la tizia se ne va. Quindi chiede a me cosa fare e se, "per il bene di nostra figlia", nel caso questa se ne andasse, sarei disposta a riprenderlo in casa (!!!) perché economicamente non ce la fa a vivere da solo.
Non ci penso nemmeno, per la cronaca; di tempo per rendersi conto di quello che stava facendo e PER CHI ne ha avuto anche troppo, ma nel frattempo chi ne soffre è mia figlia...


----------



## Essenove (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao.
Il sentimento che provo leggendo le tue righe è amarezza. Noi adulti possiamo farci del male, distruggere le nostre vite e ricostruirle, ma i bambini non hanno chiesto loro di venire al mondo e non meritano di vivere in ambienti senza serenità. Perchè quello che uno vive anche da piccolo, se lo porta dietro tutta la vita. razionalmente un bambino non capisce i perché, ma il disagio lo sente.

Mi spiace. Preserva tua figlia. Lotta per non esporla.

un abbraccio


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2013)

visto che 6 per avvocati per via della separazione,consigliati con il tuo legale sulla praticabilità di questa ipotesi:

http://archivio.denaro.it/VisArticolo.aspx/VisArticolo.aspx?IdArt=506877&KeyW=


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...


Dispiace per la sofferenza di tua figlia, tu hai avuto una pazienza "barbina". .... Il tuo ex marito mi sembra soprattutto un uomo debole


----------



## emme76 (15 Agosto 2013)

vogliamo parlare dell'altra?

Che fa passare al compagno una figlia non sua come sua?


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2013)

se tu girassi nei tribunali,di storie simili ne troveresti a carrettate


----------



## sienne (15 Agosto 2013)

Ciao,

è triste ... veramente. 

la bimba dell'altra, quanti anni ha?
mi sembra assurdo, parlare in così tenerissima età di traumi. 
siamo spesso noi adulti, a inculcare i traumi a loro ... 
ad un'età così, se prendono le cose come vengono date. 
chiedono sì, ma che concezione hanno? ... basta spiegare con affetto!
una bimba viene a fare visita ... si chiama xy ... vive con sua mamma ... 


mi dispiace tantissimo per tua figlia! 
non può essere, che anteponga i grilli dell'altra a sua figlia. 
difficile consigliare ... se non lo capisce il padre ... 
non so. Qui in svizzera il genitore che sta fuori, deve sistemare
tutto per il figlio a casa sua ecc. se lo vuole vederlo e accogliere ... 


informati. 

in bocca al lupo

sienne


----------



## emme76 (15 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tu girassi nei tribunali,di storie simili ne troveresti a carrettate



ok, ma ciò non toglie che è una vigliaccata.

secondo me.


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> ok, ma ciò non toglie che è una vigliaccata.
> 
> secondo me.


certo.  ma gli è che ho smesso di sorprendermi delle bassezze cui può giungere l'essere umano da molto tempo.

anche se dal racconto della nostra nuova amica,mi pare che la frottola non sia durata molto.....e non sappiamo come sia venuta alla luce.     chissà,magari leilì ha avuto un istante di dignità e ha confessato tutto.


----------



## Eliade (15 Agosto 2013)

Sono senza parole...il tue ex e la meno18anni, sono un'associazione a delinquere. 
In un certo senso sei stata fortunata, e forse anche tua figlia che ha ben poco da imparare da persone del genere..
Direi anche fortunato anche l'altro ex, visto che la MISSnonvogliodareunoschockamiafiglia sta intentando una causa volotaria per il disconoscimento...almeno si sta evitando il prolungamento della beffa.


----------



## emme76 (15 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.  ma gli è che ho smesso di sorprendermi delle bassezze cui può giungere l'essere umano da molto tempo.
> 
> anche se dal racconto della nostra nuova amica,mi pare che la frottola non sia durata molto.....e non sappiamo come sia venuta alla luce.     chissà,magari leilì ha avuto un istante di dignità e ha confessato tutto.



ma io dico: se proprio uno/a si deve fare una storia extra, perché non usare i cappucci?

Tanto per....mah!


----------



## qwerty (15 Agosto 2013)

Grazie a tutti per l'accoglienza e la solidarietà! 

Quoto Fiammetta:


Fiammetta ha detto:


> .... Il tuo ex marito mi sembra soprattutto un uomo debole


Il punto è proprio questo, è un debole e lo sta dimostrando ogni giorno, anche se lui era convinto di essere un "duro"...

L'ex della signorina _pare_ (questo mi ha detto mio marito) che abbia sempre saputo che la figlia (che ha poco più di 4 anni) non era sua; la relazione fra loro era già finita quando è rimasta incinta; mio marito, da vigliacco qual è, invece di assumersi le proprie responsabilità (visto che comunque era convinto di amarla), avrebbe voluto che abortisse, ma lei ha voluto tenere il figlio e l'altro, che era ancora innamorato, si è offerto di riconoscerlo per tornare con lei (bravo fesso pure lui...).

Tutto da vedere, poi, se la figlia è effettivamente di mio marito; lui è sicuro perché glielo dice lei, ma magari se l'altro l'ha riconosciuta forse il dubbio ce l'ha... Per non parlare del fatto che nel frattempo lei ufficialmente era single ed usciva con altri... 
Sarebbe paradossale se alla fine si decidesse a fare il test del DNA e risultasse che la figlia non è sua, e sarebbe tragico per la bambina, che si troverebbe senza padre per la seconda volta... 
Ma la scienziata di sua madre non pensa che_ questo _possa essere traumatico, il trauma è incontrare una bambina di 7 anni... :nuke:


----------



## perplesso (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'accoglienza e la solidarietà!
> 
> Quoto Fiammetta:
> 
> ...


quindi tuo marito ti ha mollata con figlia piccola per una che non solo se la faceva con altri oltre a lui,ma che pare avere un debole per gli uomini zerbino......

ribadisco l'invito a procedere anche tu per la revoca della patria potestà a sto tipo.....


----------



## Tubarao (15 Agosto 2013)

Ad avere abbastanza soldi per farlo, e purtroppo ce ne vorrebbero molti, sarebbe da andare da questi due campioni di esseri umani e dir loro: Fate una cosa, l'altra bimba me la prendo io e la faccio crescere con la "sorella", che voi siete incapaci d'intendere e di volere, e se nel frattempo voi due faceste il piacere di andare ad impiccarvi non sarebbe male.


----------



## qwerty (15 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tuo marito ti ha mollata con figlia piccola per una che non solo se la faceva con altri oltre a lui,ma che *pare avere un debole per gli uomini zerbino*......


Hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione; uomini zerbino meglio se sposati e che la sera tornano a casa dalla moglie, così per lei c'è solo il miele... 
Quella era la situazione perfetta per lei, che viveva a casa di mammina che le faceva da colf e da baby sitter... 

Grazie per il link, valuterò anche questa possibilità, se continua a subire le paturnie della bamboccia a scapito di mia figlia.


----------



## Zod (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione; uomini zerbino meglio se sposati e che la sera tornano a casa dalla moglie, così per lei c'è solo il miele...
> Quella era la situazione perfetta per lei, che viveva a casa di mammina che le faceva da colf e da baby sitter...
> 
> Grazie per il link, valuterò anche questa possibilità, se continua a subire le paturnie della bamboccia a scapito di mia figlia.


Sicuramente sono di parte, ma le donne sono capaci di bassezze con una tale disinvoltura che a confronto anche il peggiore degli uomini è un ingenuo. A volte viene davvero la curiosità di vedere fino a dove sono capaci di arrivare.


----------



## Leda (15 Agosto 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ad avere abbastanza soldi per farlo, e purtroppo ce ne vorrebbero molti, sarebbe da andare da questi due campioni di esseri umani e dir loro: Fate una cosa, l'altra bimba me la prendo io e la faccio crescere con la "sorella", che voi siete incapaci d'intendere e di volere, e se nel frattempo voi due faceste il piacere di andare ad impiccarvi non sarebbe male.



Ti ho dato un verde.
Dio, che rabbia a sapere che c'è gente del genere in giro...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per l'accoglienza e la solidarietà!
> 
> Quoto Fiammetta:
> 
> ...


Onestamente trovo tutto piuttosto squallido


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Hai inquadrato perfettamente la situazione; uomini zerbino meglio se sposati e che la sera tornano a casa dalla moglie, così per lei c'è solo il miele...
> Quella era la situazione perfetta per lei, che viveva a casa di mammina che le faceva da colf e da baby sitter...
> 
> Grazie per il link, valuterò anche questa possibilità, se continua a subire le paturnie della bamboccia a scapito di mia figlia.


Ah ecco quindi il fatto che lui ala fine si sia accasato con lei ... Non le garba molto!!!


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Onestamente trovo tutto piuttosto squallido


Dillo a me... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ecco quindi il fatto che lui ala fine si sia accasato con lei ... Non le garba molto!!!


Per niente proprio... 

Puntata di stamattina della telenovela: pare che in questo momento si siano proprio lasciati e lei abbia fatto il suo fagottino e sia tornata da mammina, sempre perché non vuole traumatizzare ancora sua figlia e mio marito insiste per "inserire" in casa la nostra...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2013)

Mah guarda,qwerty,alla fine la tipa a suo modo sta dimostrando di proteggere la propria figlia,mentre il tuo ex coso sta trattando vostra figlia meno di un soprammobile.

provo a spiegarmi: tu accetteresti senza fare un fiato in casa tua il frutto della relazione del tuo ex coso con un'altra donna?    onestamente ho qualche dubbio che tu lo faresti.

e lei fa lo stesso.     poi sì certo.   essendo il movente che ha distrutto il tuo matrimonio,tu la vedi come la strega di biancaneve.    ma non è lei la causa di questa situazione,per cui prova a leggere il suo comportamento da madre a madre.


----------



## emme76 (16 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Dillo a me...
> 
> Per niente proprio...
> 
> Puntata di stamattina della telenovela: pare che in questo momento si siano proprio lasciati e lei abbia fatto il suo fagottino e sia tornata da mammina, sempre perché non vuole traumatizzare ancora sua figlia e mio marito insiste per "inserire" in casa la nostra...



aspetta, ho capito bene? si sono lasciati....quindi aspettati che tuo marito torni da te....e tu non lo accetterai vero?

anzi sì, ACCETTALO! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah guarda,qwerty,alla fine la tipa a suo modo sta dimostrando di proteggere la propria figlia,mentre il tuo ex coso sta trattando vostra figlia meno di un soprammobile.
> 
> provo a spiegarmi: tu accetteresti senza fare un fiato in casa tua il frutto della relazione del tuo ex coso con un'altra donna?    onestamente ho qualche dubbio che tu lo faresti.
> 
> e lei fa lo stesso.     poi sì certo.   essendo il movente che ha distrutto il tuo matrimonio,tu la vedi come la strega di biancaneve.    ma non è lei la causa di questa situazione,per cui prova a leggere il suo comportamento da madre a madre.


 vero sarebbe difficile ma si tratta di bimbe che non dovrebbero subire in teoria i rancori incrociati degli adulti....da adulta dico che se scoprissi un figlio di uno dei miei genitori avuto con un altra persona che mi è stato tenuto segreto mi incazzerei a  razzo non perché c'è un altro figlio ma perché mi è stato impedito,di conoscerlo ...per dire :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...


è incredibile il fatto che tu gli dia ancora retta...
sono quasi certa che all'altra dice le stesse cose che dice a te...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vero sarebbe difficile ma si tratta di bimbe che non dovrebbero subire in teoria i rancori incrociati degli adulti....da adulta dico che se scoprissi un figlio di uno dei miei genitori avuto con un altra persona che mi è stato tenuto segreto mi incazzerei a  razzo non perché c'è un altro figlio ma perché mi è stato impedito,di conoscerlo ...per dire :mrgreen:


io credo proprio che nè la nostra amica nè l'altra riuscirebbero a rapportarsi con "l'altra figlia" in modo sereno.

per cui resto dell'idea che è meglio che non si incrocino.   quando poi le bimbe saranno più grandi,diciamo verso i 15-16 anni,gli si potrà spiegare come sono andate le cose e lasciarle decidere se vorranno conoscersi o meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io credo proprio che nè la nostra amica nè l'altra riuscirebbero a rapportarsi con "l'altra figlia" in modo sereno.
> 
> per cui resto dell'idea che è meglio che non si incrocino.   quando poi le bimbe saranno più grandi,diciamo verso i 15-16 anni,gli si potrà spiegare come sono andate le cose e lasciarle decidere se vorranno conoscersi o meno.


Vero,anche questo vista l'atmosfera pesante


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è incredibile il fatto che tu gli dia ancora retta...
> sono quasi certa che all'altra dice le stesse cose che dice a te...


È costretta a dargli retta vista la figlia in comune :nuke: se no lo aveva smallato da mo' ...immagino


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mah guarda,qwerty,alla fine la tipa a suo modo sta dimostrando di proteggere la propria figlia,mentre il tuo ex coso sta trattando vostra figlia meno di un soprammobile.
> 
> provo a spiegarmi: tu accetteresti senza fare un fiato in casa tua il frutto della relazione del tuo ex coso con un'altra donna?    onestamente ho qualche dubbio che tu lo faresti.
> 
> e lei fa lo stesso.     poi sì certo.   essendo il movente che ha distrutto il tuo matrimonio,tu la vedi come la strega di biancaneve.    ma non è lei la causa di questa situazione,per cui prova a leggere il suo comportamento da madre a madre.


Personalmente non conosco questa persona, ovviamente non ho una buona idea di lei, sarà che IO non mi sarei mai permessa neanche di guardarlo un uomo sposato mentre lei non si è posta il problema, fermo restando che del tradimento non incolpo certo lei, incolpo il "traditore" e cioè mio marito. Dicevo, non la conosco ma dalle sue "gesta" non ho ancora capito se è decisamente stupida o decisamente furba. Dici che sta proteggendo la figlia, ti chiedo: da chi? Da un'altra bambina di 7 anni (mia figlia)? Non c'è mica bisogno di dire subito a nessuna delle due che sono sorelle (ammesso che lo siano davvero), basta farle incontrare con naturalezza come si incontrano due bambine...
Il problema di proteggerla non se l'è posto prima di tutto mettendola al mondo, quando il padre le ha detto che non ne voleva sapere niente? O quando ha permesso a quell'altro deficiente di riconoscerla e, quando ormai la bambina lo conosceva come suo padre, ha deciso che non ne voleva sapere più niente di lui e lo ha escluso dalla vita della figlia? E la sta proteggendo ora, che le sta togliendo pure il cognome? E quando ha deciso di fare la famiglia del Mulino Bianco con un uomo sposato che viveva ancora a casa con moglie E FIGLIA non se l'è posto il problema di proteggere sua figlia e definire un filino meglio le cose con quest'uomo prima di spacciarglielo come padre? Non sa che un uomo magari divorzia dalla moglie ma non dai figli e che quindi mia figlia nella sua vita e in quella della sua ci sarebbe stata?
Se mi chiedi cosa ne penso IO, ti posso dire che sarei ben felice se mia figlia non conoscesse mai questa sottospecie di donna né dovesse mai vedere un'altra bambina che chiama "papà" suo padre, magari sentendosi rifiutata da lui e sostituita dall'altra :unhappy:, ma ingoio il rospo e accetterei per il suo bene che frequenti la nuova compagna del padre e la figlia nella loro casa. Ma che il problema se lo ponga LEI che è stata la causa dello sfascio della famiglia di mia figlia proprio mi manda in bestia!



emme76 ha detto:


> aspetta, ho capito bene? si sono lasciati....quindi aspettati che tuo marito torni da te....e tu non lo accetterai vero?
> 
> anzi sì, ACCETTALO! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Se avessi potuto accettarlo con l'accetta, sai da quanto lo avrei fatto?!? "Si sono lasciati" non lo so, lei adesso è di nuovo da mammina...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> vero sarebbe difficile ma si tratta di bimbe che non dovrebbero subire in teoria i rancori incoricati degli adulti....da adulta dico che se scoprissi un figlio di uno dei miei genitori avuto con un altra persona che mi è stato tenuto segreto mi incazzerei a  razzo non perché c'è un altro figlio ma perché mi è stato impedito,di conoscere ...per dire :mrgreen:


Io contro la bambina non ho niente, quello che mi dilania è appunto che mia figlia possa sentirsi "sostituita" dal padre e se ne facesse una colpa, e questo dovrebbe stare A LUI impedirlo, ma non è che abbia tanta fiducia nelle sue capacità... 



perplesso ha detto:


> io credo proprio che nè la nostra amica nè l'altra riuscirebbero a rapportarsi con "l'altra figlia" in modo sereno.
> 
> per cui resto dell'idea che è meglio che non si incrocino.   quando poi le bimbe saranno più grandi,diciamo verso i 15-16 anni,gli si potrà spiegare come sono andate le cose e lasciarle decidere se vorranno conoscersi o meno.


Tu come la gestiresti la cosa? Mia figlia non dovrebbe frequentare la casa di suo padre, avere un letto e uno spazio "suo"?



Fiammetta ha detto:


> È costretta a dargli retta vista la figlia in comune :nuke: se no lo aveva smallato da mo' ...immagino


Decisamente si!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È costretta a dargli retta vista la figlia in comune :nuke: se no lo aveva smallato da mo' ...immagino


Si ma dargli retta su questioni riguardanti la figlia è un conto 
ma sorbirsi il tira e molla con l'altra è un'altro duscorso
Sta parlando di un uomo che ha due figlie , quindi di conseguenza assumersene 
un minimo di responsabilità ...
non essere quasi felice che "l'altra" sloggi per poter chiedere asilo 
Io vedo due bambine che  unica colpa è di avere un genitore deficiente...
Che si conoscano o no è relativo lui è il padre e spetta a lui trovarle lo spazio 
che si meritano nella sua vita ...
Altrimenti vada a fare in culo...
Mi spiego ...
Non so...


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2013)

lui è indifendibile. un omuncolo che rinuncia a fare il padre, che molla tutto e tutti, ma che vorrebbe tenersi buono un ipotetico ritorno a casa facendo leva sulla prima figlia.
e l'altra, sembra essersi già stufata di giocare alla famiglia, chissà ora a chi affibbierà la paternità della sua povera piccola.

nessuno dei due mi sembra particolarmente normale.
che rabbia e che schifo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2013)

Il fatto è qwerty che tua marito non è mai cresciuto e una specie di terzo figlio ... Durissimo dover condividere la crescita di un figlio con un soggetto così ...e tua figlia ha diritto ad un padre che per ora sembra abbia perduto buona parte del l'intelletto


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> lui è indifendibile. un omuncolo che rinuncia a fare il padre, che molla tutto e tutti, ma che vorrebbe tenersi buono un ipotetico ritorno a casa facendo leva sulla prima figlia.
> e l'altra, sembra essersi già stufata di giocare alla famiglia, chissà ora a chi affibbierà la paternità della sua povera piccola.
> 
> nessuno dei due mi sembra particolarmente normale.
> che rabbia e che schifo.


Ma infatti ccioè 
io mica mi sentirei tranquilla ad 
affidare una bambina a un padre 
che non sa gestire neanche se stesso...

puó anche darsi che l'altra non si sia stufata 
di giocare alla famiglia 
ma stufata di lui...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2013)

*qwerty*

come gestirei io la cosa?  io farei il possibile per evitare alla tua bimba lo strazio di sentirsi un'ospite sgradita nella casa del tuo ex coso.

perchè mi pare,dalle cose che stai raccontando,che luilì sia molto più interessato all'altra figlia e in ogni caso un imbecille di questa portata non vorrei mai divenisse il modello maschile di questa bambina.

tanto il danno a tua figlia lo ha già fatto,abbandonandovi.    perchè di questo parliamo.

costringere tua figlia a frequentare ancora un soggetto simile può solo che peggiorare la situazione.

meglio cercare di spiegare,per quanto faticoso possa essere,a tua figlia perchè non vivete più assieme e perchè non vivrete più assieme


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma dargli retta su questioni riguardanti la figlia è un conto
> ma* sorbirsi il tira e molla con l'altra è un'altro duscorso*
> Sta parlando di un uomo che ha due figlie , quindi di conseguenza assumersene
> un minimo di responsabilità ...
> ...


Il tira e molla ho dovuto sorbirmelo molto controvoglia e c'è voluta la mia calma olimpica per non prenderlo a legnate in svariate occasioni; ho chiamato Beautiful questo topic perché non hai idea di quante cose sono successe in questi 4 anni e di cui qui non ho parlato, compreso che l'ho messo fuori dalla porta con le valigie fatte diverse volte ma mi è toccato sempre farlo rientrare dopo un paio di notte trascorse in garage perché legalmente non posso sbatterlo fuori, deve essere lui ad andarsene.

Per l'essere felice che l'altra sloggi, posso assicurarti che non lo sono neanche un po' e questo non certo per lui ma per il MIO mero "tornaconto" sia economico che di tranquillità personale. 
Premettendo che ho sempre saputo che la convivenza sarebbe stato l'unico modo per far finire la loro storia (perché fra le altre cose mio marito è anche uno stronzo ed una viziatella come lei lo sopporterebbe ben poco) anche se non mi sarei aspettata certo che durassero meno di un mese, lui non si può permettere economicamente di pagare l'affitto da solo e di conseguenza di mantenere mia figlia e pure se stesso per almeno la metà di ogni mese! D'altra parte, in così poco tempo non si è neanche reso conto di cosa ha fatto e per chi, nè di quello che ha "perso" e che non ha mai apprezzato ma che magari l'averlo perso gli avrebbe fatto rivalutare, quindi riprenderlo in casa così presto significherebbe ricominciare tutto da capo, compreso che ricomincerebbero di sicuro a fare i piccioncini part time...  Pensi che mi convenga?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Il tira e molla ho dovuto sorbirmelo molto controvoglia e c'è voluta la mia calma olimpica per non prenderlo a legnate in svariate occasioni; ho chiamato Beautiful questo topic perché non hai idea di quante cose sono successe in questi 4 anni e di cui qui non ho parlato, compreso che l'ho messo fuori dalla porta con le valigie fatte diverse volte ma mi è toccato sempre farlo rientrare dopo un paio di notte trascorse in garage perché legalmente non posso sbatterlo fuori, deve essere lui ad andarsene.
> 
> *Per l'essere felice che l'altra sloggi, posso assicurarti che non lo sono neanche un po'* e questo non certo per lui ma per il MIO mero "tornaconto" sia economico che di tranquillità personale.
> Premettendo che ho sempre saputo che la convivenza sarebbe stato l'unico modo per far finire la loro storia (perché fra le altre cose mio marito è anche uno stronzo ed una viziatella come lei lo sopporterebbe ben poco) anche se non mi sarei aspettata certo che durassero meno di un mese, lui non si può permettere economicamente di pagare l'affitto da solo e di conseguenza di mantenere mia figlia e pure se stesso per almeno la metà di ogni mese! D'altra parte, in così poco tempo non si è neanche reso conto di cosa ha fatto e per chi, nè di quello che ha "perso" e che non ha mai apprezzato ma che magari l'averlo perso gli avrebbe fatto rivalutare, quindi riprenderlo in casa così presto significherebbe ricominciare tutto da capo, compreso che ricomincerebbero di sicuro a fare i piccioncini part time...  Pensi che mi convenga?


Non intendevo te 
scusa mi sono espressa male 
intentevo lui ...
quasi felice che l'altra sloggi di modo da poterti chiedere asilo ...
e appunto ricominciare magari a vedersi senza spese aggiunte...


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> lui è indifendibile. un omuncolo che rinuncia a fare il padre, che molla tutto e tutti, ma che vorrebbe tenersi buono un ipotetico ritorno a casa facendo leva sulla prima figlia.
> e l'altra, sembra essersi già stufata di giocare alla famiglia, chissà ora a chi affibbierà la paternità della sua povera piccola.
> 
> nessuno dei due mi sembra particolarmente normale.
> che rabbia e che schifo.


Condivido ogni virgola. Provo sinceramente pena per l'altra bambina che di genitori sciagurati ne ha due, almeno la mia ha me...



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è qwerty che tua marito non è mai cresciuto e una specie di terzo figlio ... Durissimo dover condividere la crescita di un figlio con un soggetto così ...e tua figlia ha diritto ad un padre che per ora sembra abbia perduto buona parte del l'intelletto


Vero, ma è suo padre. 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma infatti ccioè
> io mica mi sentirei tranquilla ad
> affidare una bambina a un padre
> che non sa gestire neanche se stesso...
> ...


Il problema grave è che la sua geniale pensata è sta quella di venire a fare il padre QUI, cioè, io da moglie "lasciata" dovrei tenermelo dentro casa buona parte del giorno perché lui possa stare con nostra figlia, poi torna a casa sua come se niente fosse e trova l'altra. IO dovrei subire anche questo?



perplesso ha detto:


> come gestirei io la cosa?  io farei il possibile per evitare alla tua bimba lo strazio di sentirsi un'ospite sgradita nella casa del tuo ex coso.
> 
> perchè mi pare,dalle cose che stai raccontando,che luilì sia molto più interessato all'altra figlia e in ogni caso un imbecille di questa portata non vorrei mai divenisse il modello maschile di questa bambina.
> 
> ...


E' proprio quello che NON voglio e che rinfaccio a mio marito il fatto che mia figlia debba sentirsi ospite sgradito. D'altra parte lui vive lì, lei deve poter frequentare casa sua; se la sua compagna non vuole accettarla, che esca di casa LEI quando c'è mia figlia, in fondo si tratta di poche ore alla settimana ed un paio di notti al mese...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2013)

*qwerty*

Perdonami,ma l'utilità in cosa consiste?     tua figlia dovrebbe contentarsi di elemosinare tempo,affetto,presenza ed attenzioni da parte di sto coso?

non si può fare il padre poche ore alla settimana e/o un paio di notti al mese.   su questo spero converrai

si può essere anche fisicamente assenti,ma far sentire la propria presenza lo stesso.

per chiederti 5 secondi di fatti tuoi,il tuo ex coso,quante volte al giorno spontaneamente cerca di contattare tua figlia?


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma l'utilità in cosa consiste?     tua figlia dovrebbe contentarsi di elemosinare tempo,affetto,presenza ed attenzioni da parte di sto coso?
> 
> non si può fare il padre poche ore alla settimana e/o un paio di notti al mese.   su questo spero converrai
> 
> ...


Adesso è in ferie e quindi tempo ne ha, è stato qui stamattina e buona parte del pomeriggio. Facile che si faccia vivo anche dopo cena! Probabilmente è che non è abituato a stare da solo e quindi viene anche per passare il tempo; non so se cerca anche un modo per "sondare il terreno" con me su un suo eventuale rientro, ma non ha il coraggio di dire niente perché lo distruggerei con i "te l'avevo detto"  e per non darmi la "soddisfazione" di sapere i fatti suoi (!). 

Per le "poche ore alla settimana ed un paio di notti al mese" mi riferivo ai tempi che vengono stabiliti in sede di separazione e che teoricamente lei dovrebbe trascorrere con lui fuori da casa ma naturalmente per me la può vedere anche tutti i giorni, visto che abita vicino e al lavoro fa i turni, quindi mattina o pomeriggio li ha quasi sempre liberi.

Però non ritengo neanche normale che adesso IO debba averlo in casa più tempo di quando ci abitava... :unhappy:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [...]
> puó anche darsi che l'altra non si sia stufata
> di giocare alla famiglia
> ma stufata di lui...


una via di mezzo? del tipo che lui nella versione "padre confuso" non è interessante come da "amante pieno di progetti"?


----------



## qwerty (16 Agosto 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> una via di mezzo? del tipo che lui nella versione "padre confuso" non è interessante come da "amante pieno di progetti"?


Io sono dell'idea che ho già detto: a lei piaceva molto il fatto che la sera mio marito tornasse a casa sua, così lei restava da mammina, servita e riverita e con la baby sitter gratis. "Giocavano" a fare la famiglia, andando in gita dalla mattina alla sera, alle recite della bambina all'asilo e cose del genere, poi ognuno a casa propria a farsi le coccoline e giurarsi amore eterno e notti di sesso sfrenato appena possibile via SMS come i tredicenni... 
Resto dell'avviso che lei non ha MAI voluto seriamente "concludere", infatti di modi per perdere tempo ne ha trovati tantissimi e intanto i mesi passavano; alla fine deve essere stato lui a "metterla alle strette" quando gli è arrivata la lettera del mio avvocato... :unhappy: Perché dovete sapere che lui mi ha pure rinfacciato di avergli messo fretta!!! :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che ho già detto:[...]


è brutto fare un frontale con la realtà dopo aver vissuto nel mondo dei sogni.
peccato che le loro fantasie abbiano coinvolto due bambine.


----------



## Circe (17 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...


sei una donna forte, non dimenticarlo mai. sarai il faro nella tempesta x tua figlia e ne uscirete piu forti. lo so, è difficile,  ma non mollare!  gli uomini spesso non hanno una spina dorsale e dobbiamo pensare noi ad assumerci le loro responsabilità.  ti sono vicina, un abbraccio.


----------



## emme76 (17 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonami,ma l'utilità in cosa consiste?     tua figlia dovrebbe contentarsi di elemosinare tempo,affetto,presenza ed attenzioni da parte di sto coso?
> 
> non si può fare il padre poche ore alla settimana e/o un paio di notti al mese.   su questo spero converrai
> 
> ...


mi piace che ti rivolgi a costui sempre con l'appellativo di "coso" ahhahahhaha :up:


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> mi piace che ti rivolgi a costui sempre con l'appellativo di "coso" ahhahahhaha :up:


è che io sono così bastardemente arrogante da considerarmi uomo dentro e fuori dal letto e così razzista da non tollerare che un coso simile mi sia paragonato come genere.....


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che io sono così bastardemente arrogante da considerarmi uomo dentro e fuori dal letto e così razzista da non tollerare che un coso simile mi sia paragonato come genere.....


:yes:


----------



## qwerty (19 Agosto 2013)

Ciao, vi comunico che stamattina i due piccioncini hanno avuto un meeting "chiarificatore" ed hanno ufficialmente sancito la fine della love story. 

A seguire il fedifrago è venuto da me ad implorarmi di riprenderlo a casa con tutto il campionario di frasi fatte: "avevi ragione su tutto", "sono distrutto, sono giorni che non dormo e non mangio", "non posso stare in quella casa un minuto di più", "nostra figlia sta soffrendo, facciamolo per lei", "cerchiamo di salvare il salvabile" e se ve ne vengono in mente altre, di sicuro ha sfoderato anche quelle... :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, vi comunico che stamattina i due piccioncini hanno avuto un meeting "chiarificatore" ed hanno ufficialmente sancito la fine della love story.
> 
> A seguire il fedifrago è venuto da me ad implorarmi di riprenderlo a casa con tutto il campionario di frasi fatte: "avevi ragione su tutto", "sono distrutto, sono giorni che non dormo e non mangio", "non posso stare in quella casa un minuto di più", "nostra figlia sta soffrendo, facciamolo per lei", "cerchiamo di salvare il salvabile" e se ve ne vengono in mente altre, di sicuro ha sfoderato anche quelle... :unhappy:


se lo ripigli in casa,la colpevole 6 tu


----------



## qwerty (19 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lo ripigli in casa,la colpevole 6 tu


Non ci penso neanche.


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2013)

brava....e non dimenticarti della faccenda della patria potestà


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Agghiacciante. 
Tutto quanto. Definirlo coso è fargli un complimento. 
Per esperienza credo che l'essere un padre biologico non significhi essere una persona adatta veramente a fare il padre. 
Io in casa non lo rivorrei manco per sbaglio e cercherei di proteggere anche mia figlia. Per una bimba il "sentirsi rifiutata" è una delle cose peggiori che possano capitare, perchè mi spiace dirlo, ma anche se i bimbi sono piccoli percepiscono ogni cosa, soprattutto inconsciamente. 
No ti dico di non fargliela vedere perchè sarebbe un errore, ma imponiti, se ti è possibile perchè il loro rapporto sia COSTANTE e non ad alti e bassi. 

L'altra è una fenomena di proporzioni galattiche tra lei e sua madre non so chi sia più squallida.

Scusa la durezza delle mie parole, ma a volte i padri sanno combinare più danni di chiunque altro. 

Tieni duro con la tua pazienza e il tuo enorme equilibrio, tua figlia saprà essertene grata perchè sarai il suo punto di riferimento costante. Ripeto, i bimbi capiscono molto più di quanto noi noi crediamo. 

Un abbraccio forte. Hai tutto il mio sostegno.


----------



## MK (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> .. la sua compagna fa problemi per inserire mia figlia nella sua vita; sua figlia non sa che "suo padre" ha un'altra figlia e quindi non vuole farle incontrare la mia per non provocarle un altro shock emotivo (*dopo che gli ha sottratto il primo "padre" non facendoglielo più vedere; ha intentato anche una causa legale per il disconoscimento*).


Ciao, mi spieghi questa cosa del disconoscimento? La bimba porta il cognome del suo ex compagno e lui non può più vederla? E' possibile? Mi stupisce che tuo marito (ex) non chieda la prova del dna. Per il resto concordo con chi ti diceva che più che un marito/compagno/padre sembra un terzo figlio. Una volta uscito di casa i problemi altri sono i suoi problemi, l'andare a raccontarli alla ex moglie mi sembra alquanto strano.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

Ciao qwerty,

sono una madre separata, con una figlia -separata in modo molto più "normale" del tuo, nessun grosso colpo di scena- e devo dire che oltre a una grande ammirazione per il tuo sangue freddo (anche se immagino che tu abbia avuto le tue crisi e le tue disperazioni) la cosa che più sento è un grandissimo senso di pena per l'altra bambina.

La tua, almeno, ha te.

Che succederà all'altra ora? La tizia folle le toglierà anche questo secondo padre? Tuo marito ha almeno i sentimenti di un mammifero medio, e riconoscerà di avere delle responsabilità verso di lei?
Già non riusciva a proteggere bene la figlia che ha con te. Mi immagino con l'altra...

Concordo con Tuba... i due ex-piccioncini a smazzarsela da soli, e le due sorelline in pace insieme. non è ovviamente possibile ahimè.

Attenta a una cosa -immagino che tu non abbia bisogno di consigli, ma tant'è-
Che il caro maritino non vada a lamentarsi con vostra figlia che la mamma cattiva lo tiene fuori di casa....


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao qwerty,
> 
> sono una madre separata, con una figlia -separata in modo molto più "normale" del tuo, nessun grosso colpo di scena- e devo dire che oltre a una grande ammirazione per il tuo sangue freddo (anche se immagino che tu abbia avuto le tue crisi e le tue disperazioni) la cosa che più sento è un grandissimo senso di pena per l'altra bambina.
> 
> ...


quoto su tutta la linea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Agghiacciante.
> Tutto quanto. Definirlo coso è fargli un complimento.
> Per esperienza credo che l'essere un padre biologico non significhi essere una persona adatta veramente a fare il padre.
> Io in casa non lo rivorrei manco per sbaglio e cercherei di proteggere anche mia figlia. Per una bimba il "sentirsi rifiutata" è una delle cose peggiori che possano capitare, perchè mi spiace dirlo, ma anche se i bimbi sono piccoli percepiscono ogni cosa, soprattutto inconsciamente.
> ...





MK ha detto:


> Ciao, mi spieghi questa cosa del disconoscimento? La bimba porta il cognome del suo ex compagno e lui non può più vederla? E' possibile? Mi stupisce che tuo marito (ex) non chieda la prova del dna. Per il resto concordo con chi ti diceva che più che un marito/compagno/padre sembra un terzo figlio. Una volta uscito di casa i problemi altri sono i suoi problemi, l'andare a raccontarli alla ex moglie mi sembra alquanto strano.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao qwerty,
> 
> sono una madre separata, con una figlia -separata in modo molto più "normale" del tuo, nessun grosso colpo di scena- e devo dire che oltre a una grande ammirazione per il tuo sangue freddo (anche se immagino che tu abbia avuto le tue crisi e le tue disperazioni) la cosa che più sento è un grandissimo senso di pena per l'altra bambina.
> 
> ...


Grazie a tutti per il supporto ; vedo di rispondere alle domande, puntualizzando che appunto la relazione è ufficialmente finita PARE "solo" perché tassativamente la signorina non vuol far incontrare le due bambine. A me pare completamente ASSURDO che sia solo questo, perché l'unica cosa certa che non potevano non sapere mesi e mesi fa quando hanno iniziato (con tutta calma) a cercare casa insieme era che avevano una figlia ciascuno; come è stato possibile che non si siano posti prima il problema di come gestirle?!? 

Comunque, mio marito non è mai stato portato al dialogo, figurarsi se si può dire che "venga a raccontare i fatti suoi a me"! Mi ha detto il minimo indispensabile giusto perché non riusciva a giustificare il fatto che tergiversava ad organizzare uno spazio per mia figlia a casa sua e voleva vederla sempre da me, dopodiché ovviamente io mi sono infuriata (e con me la SUA famiglia di origine che è molto legata alla mia bambina), lui deve aver iniziato ad insistere con l'altra ed è successo il patatrac! Tutto quello che so di questa storia e che vi ho raccontato l'ho SCOPERTO da me, lui dapprima ha negato, poi alcune cose le ha ammesse proprio perché non poteva più gestire tutte le bugie che diceva!

In merito al disconoscimento, la signorina si è posta il problema perché il "padre" (che a detta di mio marito ha sempre saputo ed è sempre stato CERTO che la bambina NON fosse sua), ha iniziato a mandare lettere di avvocati perché voleva vedere la bambina e lei glielo impediva; la soluzione che la signorina ha trovato per toglierSElo definitivamente dai piedi è stata quella di chiedere il disconoscimento e a tal proposito mio marito mi ha detto ORA che lui è entrato fin dall'inizio (quindi da almeno un anno) nel procedimento legale per "accelerare" il disconoscimento tramite il riconoscimento da parte sua (previo DNA per entrambi).

Lui non può tirarsi indietro dal procedimento legale ma adesso che si sono lasciati, l'"accordo" è che lui non avrà mai niente a che fare con questa bambina e da parte sua la madre le darà il proprio cognome e non pretenderà mai niente da lui (come finora non ha preteso niente dall'altro). Mio marito ha confessato candidamente che della bambina non gli interessa niente, quindi è ben felice di accettare l'accordo. :unhappy:

Quindi, riassumendo, "per non traumatizzare sua figlia" facendogli conoscere sua "sorella", cioè una bambina quasi della sua età, sua "madre" gli sta togliendo DI NUOVO il padre... C'è veramente da aver compassione di questa povera creatura...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto ; vedo di rispondere alle domande, puntualizzando che appunto la relazione è ufficialmente finita PARE "solo" perché tassativamente la signorina non vuol far incontrare le due bambine. A me pare completamente ASSURDO che sia solo questo, perché l'unica cosa certa che non potevano non sapere mesi e mesi fa quando hanno iniziato (con tutta calma) a cercare casa insieme era che avevano una figlia ciascuno; come è stato possibile che non si siano posti prima il problema di come gestirle?!?
> 
> Comunque, mio marito non è mai stato portato al dialogo, figurarsi se si può dire che "venga a raccontare i fatti suoi a me"! Mi ha detto il minimo indispensabile giusto perché non riusciva a giustificare il fatto che tergiversava ad organizzare uno spazio per mia figlia a casa sua e voleva vederla sempre da me, dopodiché ovviamente io mi sono infuriata (e con me la SUA famiglia di origine che è molto legata alla mia bambina), lui deve aver iniziato ad insistere con l'altra ed è successo il patatrac! Tutto quello che so di questa storia e che vi ho raccontato l'ho SCOPERTO da me, lui dapprima ha negato, poi alcune cose le ha ammesse proprio perché non poteva più gestire tutte le bugie che diceva!
> 
> ...



Lei sarebbe da fustigare sulla pubblica piazza se le cose stanno così.

Spero che il padre vero della bambina -e il padre vero è quello che la ama come figlia, chissenefrega del DNA- riesca a spuntarla... come anche la sua bambina si merita...

Ma 'sta tizia, ci tiene così tanto ad avere la proprietà della bimba? Dico proprietà apposta...


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto ; vedo di rispondere alle domande, puntualizzando che appunto la relazione è ufficialmente finita PARE "solo" perché tassativamente la signorina non vuol far incontrare le due bambine. A me pare completamente ASSURDO che sia solo questo, perché l'unica cosa certa che non potevano non sapere mesi e mesi fa quando hanno iniziato (con tutta calma) a cercare casa insieme era che avevano una figlia ciascuno; come è stato possibile che non si siano posti prima il problema di come gestirle?!?
> 
> Comunque, mio marito non è mai stato portato al dialogo, figurarsi se si può dire che "venga a raccontare i fatti suoi a me"! Mi ha detto il minimo indispensabile giusto perché non riusciva a giustificare il fatto che tergiversava ad organizzare uno spazio per mia figlia a casa sua e voleva vederla sempre da me, dopodiché ovviamente io mi sono infuriata (e con me la SUA famiglia di origine che è molto legata alla mia bambina), lui deve aver iniziato ad insistere con l'altra ed è successo il patatrac! Tutto quello che so di questa storia e che vi ho raccontato l'ho SCOPERTO da me, lui dapprima ha negato, poi alcune cose le ha ammesse proprio perché non poteva più gestire tutte le bugie che diceva!
> 
> ...


No ma ti prego, ma questa bisognerebbe segnalarla ai servizi sociali! lei e la nonna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> No ma ti prego, ma questa bisognerebbe segnalarla ai servizi sociali! lei e la nonna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mi devo essere persa qualcosa, che c'entra la madre della tizia folle?


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi devo essere persa qualcosa, che c'entra la madre della tizia folle?



La reputo al suo livello, perchè cmq l'ha ripresa in casa e in qualche modo la appoggia! Una ragazza da sola non può essere così fuori di testa.....


----------



## devastata (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Adesso è in ferie e quindi tempo ne ha, è stato qui stamattina e buona parte del pomeriggio. Facile che si faccia vivo anche dopo cena! Probabilmente è che non è abituato a stare da solo e quindi viene anche per passare il tempo; non so se cerca anche un modo per "sondare il terreno" con me su un suo eventuale rientro, ma non ha il coraggio di dire niente perché lo distruggerei con i "te l'avevo detto"  e per non darmi la "soddisfazione" di sapere i fatti suoi (!).
> 
> Per le "poche ore alla settimana ed un paio di notti al mese" mi riferivo ai tempi che vengono stabiliti in sede di separazione e che teoricamente lei dovrebbe trascorrere con lui fuori da casa ma naturalmente per me la può vedere anche tutti i giorni, visto che abita vicino e al lavoro fa i turni, quindi mattina o pomeriggio li ha quasi sempre liberi.
> 
> Però *non ritengo neanche normale che adesso IO debba averlo in casa più tempo di quando ci abitava*... :unhappy:


Scusami, ma neppure per un caffè lo farei rientrare a casa!

La mia è una storia molto diversa, non so se mi separerò o meno, visti i 60anni appena compiuti, ma mio marito è stato bastardo solo nel tradimento, non come persona, e mai e poi mai lo farei entrare in casa mia se avesse avuto una figlia dalla squallida 30enne che si scopava.

Come già ti ha suggerito qualcuno, meglio non averlo un padre per tua figlia che farle vivere una situazione assurda, non puoi essere certa di come tratterebbero la bambina una volta a casa loro. Quelli si che sarebbero traumi se non fosse bene accolta. Anche il fatto di vedere uscire la squallida per fare entrare lei sarebbe negativo.

Ho un amica che ha avuto la sfortuna di rimanere incinta dopo 7 anni di fidanzamento e di sentirsi dire dal suo uomo di abortire, e pensare che lui aveva già comprato casa per sposarla, ha avuto la bambina, meravigliosa, le ha dato il cognome di suo nonno (materno), e ha rifiutato i pochi soldi che lui, dopo oltre un anno ha provato a spedirle per pulirsi la coscienza.
Inutile dire che non è andato ne in ospedale per la nascita ne al battesimo, nell'incredulità di tutti, visto anche il ruolo lavorativo di 'prestigio'.
Credimi, so che la famiglia unita è importante, ma a certe condizioni molto meglio la situazione di questa mia amica, che ora ha pure trovato un bravo ragazzo che adora, imporssibile non farlo, la sua bambina.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> La reputo al suo livello, perchè cmq l'ha ripresa in casa e in qualche modo la appoggia! Una ragazza da sola non può essere così fuori di testa.....


Ma che fai se hai una figlia fuori di testa?
La lasci fuori di casa con la nipotina?
E chissà la versione che 'sta qua le ha propinato...

Se mia figlia Fra, da grande, mi si presentasse alla porta di casa con la figlia piccola, certo che la riprendo... poi cerco di farla ragionare, ma mica la lascio fuori casa....


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto ; vedo di rispondere alle domande, puntualizzando che appunto la relazione è ufficialmente finita PARE "solo" perché tassativamente la signorina non vuol far incontrare le due bambine. A me pare completamente ASSURDO che sia solo questo, perché l'unica cosa certa che non potevano non sapere mesi e mesi fa quando hanno iniziato (con tutta calma) a cercare casa insieme era che avevano una figlia ciascuno; come è stato possibile che non si siano posti prima il problema di come gestirle?!?
> 
> Comunque, mio marito non è mai stato portato al dialogo, figurarsi se si può dire che "venga a raccontare i fatti suoi a me"! Mi ha detto il minimo indispensabile giusto perché non riusciva a giustificare il fatto che tergiversava ad organizzare uno spazio per mia figlia a casa sua e voleva vederla sempre da me, dopodiché ovviamente io mi sono infuriata (e con me la SUA famiglia di origine che è molto legata alla mia bambina), lui deve aver iniziato ad insistere con l'altra ed è successo il patatrac! Tutto quello che so di questa storia e che vi ho raccontato l'ho SCOPERTO da me, lui dapprima ha negato, poi alcune cose le ha ammesse proprio perché non poteva più gestire tutte le bugie che diceva!
> 
> ...


ma il tuo ex coso era così anche quando eravate fidanzati?  perchè non mi spiego come un coso del genere possa averti fatta innamorare di sè......

non commento il fatto che l'ex coso sia ben felice di non vedere l'altra sua figlia e quindi accetta etc...etc.....visto che le bestemmie in post pubblico sono vietate dal regolamento del forum


----------



## devastata (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per il supporto ; vedo di rispondere alle domande, puntualizzando che appunto la relazione è ufficialmente finita PARE "solo" perché tassativamente la signorina non vuol far incontrare le due bambine. A me pare completamente ASSURDO che sia solo questo, perché l'unica cosa certa che non potevano non sapere mesi e mesi fa quando hanno iniziato (con tutta calma) a cercare casa insieme era che avevano una figlia ciascuno; come è stato possibile che non si siano posti prima il problema di come gestirle?!?
> 
> Comunque, mio marito non è mai stato portato al dialogo, figurarsi se si può dire che "venga a raccontare i fatti suoi a me"! Mi ha detto il minimo indispensabile giusto perché non riusciva a giustificare il fatto che tergiversava ad organizzare uno spazio per mia figlia a casa sua e voleva vederla sempre da me, dopodiché ovviamente io mi sono infuriata (e con me la SUA famiglia di origine che è molto legata alla mia bambina), lui deve aver iniziato ad insistere con l'altra ed è successo il patatrac! Tutto quello che so di questa storia e che vi ho raccontato l'ho SCOPERTO da me, lui dapprima ha negato, poi alcune cose le ha ammesse proprio perché non poteva più gestire tutte le bugie che diceva!
> 
> ...


*


Scusami, ma anche tuo marito non scherza!  Non ti fa un pò schifo un uomo che se ne frega si sua figlia?*


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lei sarebbe da fustigare sulla pubblica piazza se le cose stanno così.
> 
> Spero che il padre vero della bambina -e il padre vero è quello che la ama come figlia, chissenefrega del DNA- riesca a spuntarla... come anche la sua bambina si merita...
> 
> Ma 'sta tizia, ci tiene così tanto ad avere la proprietà della bimba? Dico proprietà apposta...


la mia sensazione...e ribadisco sensazione.....è che l'altra tipa si sia fatta ingravidare apposta solo per avere una scusa valida per mandare via il primo zerbino.

poi si è attaccata al discorso delle 2 bambine per liberarsi anche del secondo zerbino (l'ex coso della nostra nuova amica)

ora è libera,ha la bambola che desiderava,ha la balia gratuita (la nonna materna),quindi non le servono altri zerbini tra i piedi.       e per assurdo ha ragione lei.    personaggi come questi sono deleteri come "figure paterne"


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma che fai se hai una figlia fuori di testa?
> La lasci fuori di casa con la nipotina?
> E chissà la versione che 'sta qua le ha propinato...
> 
> Se mia figlia Fra, da grande, mi si presentasse alla porta di casa con la figlia piccola, certo che la riprendo... poi cerco di farla ragionare, ma mica la lascio fuori casa....



Sono d'accordo... ma da come lei e la situazione sono state descritte... la sensazione che ho avuto io è che la madre non sia tanto diversa.... Mi mancano dei passaggi e ho dato per scontanto che la mela non fosse caduta tanto distante dall'albero...


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia sensazione...e ribadisco sensazione.....è che l'altra tipa si sia fatta ingravidare apposta solo per avere una scusa valida per mandare via il primo zerbino.
> 
> poi si è attaccata al discorso delle 2 bambine per liberarsi anche del secondo zerbino (l'ex coso della nostra nuova amica)
> 
> ora è libera,ha la bambola che desiderava,ha la balia gratuita (la nonna materna),quindi non le servono altri zerbini tra i piedi. e per assurdo ha ragione lei. personaggi come questi sono deleteri come "figure paterne"


Capito perchè penso che sia da denunciare ai servizi sociali?? Ma poi scusa... se non le fosse interessato avere un padre.. che gliene fregava di "farla riconoscere" ben 2 volte... c'è qualcosa  che non mi torna... Soldi non ce ne sono... non riesco a capire


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> No ma ti prego, ma questa bisognerebbe segnalarla ai servizi sociali! lei e *la nonna*!!!


Concordo. Se avessi rovinato io una famiglia e fossi tornata a casa dopo 15 giorni perché "pensavo fosse diverso" nel frattempo devastando mia figlia col piffero che mia madre mi avrebbe ripreso a casa! Spero che la "scusa" sia di farlo per il bene della bambina, ma visto che figlia hanno tirato su, ne dubito...



perplesso ha detto:


> ma il tuo ex coso era così anche quando eravate fidanzati?  perchè non mi spiego come un coso del genere possa averti fatta innamorare di sè......
> 
> non commento il fatto che l'ex coso sia ben felice di non vedere l'altra sua figlia e quindi accetta etc...etc.....visto che le bestemmie in post pubblico sono vietate dal regolamento del forum


Quando l'ho conosciuto era l'OPPOSTO di così, per lui la famiglia e la fedeltà erano sacre; suo padre è stato uno sciagurato, anche lui poi ha abbandonato la famiglia (o meglio, mia suocera ha preso i suoi figlie ed ha cambiato città) e da qual momento mio marito (che era adolescente) non gli ha neanche più parlato; suo fratello invece è un traditore incallito (ma almeno nel suo caso è "solo sesso") e lui l'ha sempre biasimato... Poi ha trovato questa deficiente e si è letteralmente fritto il cervello, rinnegando quello che ha creduto di essere per tutta la vita (non dimentichiamo le infamità e le bugie rivolte a me, altro che uomo d'onore...).



devastata ha detto:


> Scusami, ma anche tuo marito non scherza!  Non ti fa un pò schifo un uomo che se ne frega si sua figlia?


Mi faceva già schifo quando trascurava la nostra di figlia, non è che mi stupisca ora questo comportamento...


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Capito perchè penso che sia da denunciare ai servizi sociali?? Ma poi scusa... se non le fosse interessato avere un padre.. che gliene fregava di "farla riconoscere" ben 2 volte... c'è qualcosa  che non mi torna... Soldi non ce ne sono... non riesco a capire


gli è che tutta questa storia è oltre il delirio.   per questo per orizzontarvicisi occorre mettere temporaneamente da parte la logica delle persone normali e provare a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.

il rinoscimento dal parte del primo zerbino lo intendo come far vedere che insomma,lei non si è fatta mettere incinta sul divanetto di una discoteca da chissachi....

il rinoscimento da parte del secondo zerbino serve solo a liberarsi del primo


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che tutta questa storia è oltre il delirio. per questo per orizzontarvicisi occorre mettere temporaneamente da parte la logica delle persone normali e provare a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> il rinoscimento dal parte del primo zerbino lo intendo come far vedere che insomma,lei non si è fatta mettere incinta sul divanetto di una discoteca da chissachi....
> 
> il rinoscimento da parte del secondo zerbino serve solo a liberarsi del primo



Ah però interessante supposizione Sherlok.... qua son tutti pazzi.... chissà magai questa "ce l'ha d'oro e tutta tempestata di brillanti" per far fessi due uomini così... come si dice dalle mie parti...


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mia sensazione...e ribadisco sensazione.....è che l'altra tipa si sia fatta ingravidare apposta solo per avere una scusa valida per mandare via il primo zerbino.
> 
> poi si è attaccata al discorso delle 2 bambine per liberarsi anche del secondo zerbino (l'ex coso della nostra nuova amica)
> 
> ora è libera,ha la bambola che desiderava,ha la balia gratuita (la nonna materna),quindi non le servono altri zerbini tra i piedi.       e per assurdo ha ragione lei.    personaggi come questi sono deleteri come "figure paterne"


Che si sia fatta ingravidare apposta lo penso anche io ma del primo zerbino a quanto pare se n'era già liberata. Ha deciso che in quel momento doveva avere un figlio dall'"uomo che amava" senza porsi il problema che fosse sposato e avesse intenzione di lasciare la famiglia per lei...



Calipso ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo... ma da come lei e la situazione sono state descritte... la sensazione che ho avuto io è che la madre non sia tanto diversa.... Mi mancano dei passaggi e *ho dato per scontanto che la mela non fosse caduta tanto distante dall'albero*...


La penso anch'io così.



Calipso ha detto:


> Capito perchè penso che sia da denunciare ai servizi sociali?? Ma poi scusa... se non le fosse interessato avere un padre.. che gliene fregava di "farla riconoscere" ben 2 volte... c'è qualcosa  che non mi torna... Soldi non ce ne sono... non riesco a capire


La prima volta il vigliacco di mio marito le ha detto che non aveva il coraggio di sfasciare la famiglia per lei (non certo per me o per nostra figlia ma perché appunto è un vigliacco che non avrebbe retto la pressione del "mondo" che avrebbe scoperto la sua tresca!) e probabilmente lei, poco più che ventenne, non sapeva come gestire il rifiuto da parte del "suo" uomo da una parte e la propria famiglia che "caldeggiava" l'aborto vista la situazione. Si è infilato questo suo ex ancora perso di lei che pensava così di legarla a se per tutta la vita e secondo lei è stata una buona soluzione... Adesso il riconoscimento serve solo per levarsi l'altro dalle scatole e quando hanno cominciato pensavano di essere la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, quindi sarà anche sembrata a tutti e due una cosa molto romantica... :unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2013)

...ma in tutto , la bambina come sta?..quella che puoi vedere, ovvio

perchè, assodato che il comportamento del tuo ex è incommentabile, assodato che tu non ci vuoi più avere a che fare come uomo, giusto? 

Come padre però mi pare che tu lo voglia nella vita della bambina, o sbaglio?

Tu che sei mamma lo sai sicuramente molto meglio di me, i bambini sono bambini, ma non sono scemi, e captano tutto..in particolare le atmosfere, gli stati d'animo, i "cambi di tensione"...che questo avvenga a livello conscio o inconscio poco importa, avviene.

Come sta elaborando la bimba tutto questo ambaradan? Come se lo sta spiegando?


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Concordo. Se avessi rovinato io una famiglia e fossi tornata a casa dopo 15 giorni perché "pensavo fosse diverso" nel frattempo devastando mia figlia col piffero che mia madre mi avrebbe ripreso a casa! Spero che la "scusa" sia di farlo per il bene della bambina, ma visto che figlia hanno tirato su, ne dubito...
> 
> *Quando l'ho conosciuto era l'OPPOSTO *di così, per lui la famiglia e la fedeltà erano sacre; suo padre è stato uno sciagurato, anche lui poi ha abbandonato la famiglia (o meglio, mia suocera ha preso i suoi figlie ed ha cambiato città) e da qual momento mio marito (che era adolescente) non gli ha neanche più parlato; suo fratello invece è un traditore incallito (ma almeno nel suo caso è "solo sesso") e lui l'ha sempre biasimato... Poi ha trovato questa deficiente e si è letteralmente fritto il cervello, rinnegando quello che ha creduto di essere per tutta la vita (non dimentichiamo le infamità e le bugie rivolte a me, altro che uomo d'onore...).
> 
> Mi faceva già schifo quando trascurava la nostra di figlia, non è che mi stupisca ora questo comportamento...



si dice che tiri più un pelo................ che un carro di buoi  scusa sdrammatizzo... a me sembra la classica sbandata di un uomo che, visti i precedenti in famiglia, si era imposto delle regole che non  ha poi saputo portare a termine... anche e soprattutto per mancanza d'esperienza... Altrimenti...si sarebbe fatto furbo e avrebbe gestito le cose meglio e più furbescamente.... E' un bel soggetto va il tuo ex coso.... A me fa pensare solo ad un 45enne con l'esperienza di un ragazzino che ha avuto sempre un faro (te nello specifico) che l'ha guidato e sorretto... e appena ha trovato una ragazzetta svenevole che l'ha un pò adulato si è preso la classica cottarella da scemo, solo ora ha rotto il vaso e non sa più come mettere insieme i cocci....


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ah però interessante supposizione Sherlok.... qua son tutti pazzi.... chissà magai questa "ce l'ha d'oro e tutta tempestata di brillanti" per far fessi due uomini così... come si dice dalle mie parti...


è una molto furba e calcolatrice che sa come rigirarsi tra le mani un certo tipo di uomini,se ne è trovata 2 in un colpo solo e ha fatto il suo gioco.

i servizi sociali lasciali dove stanno,per l'amor del cielo


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Che si sia fatta ingravidare apposta lo penso anche io ma del primo zerbino a quanto pare se n'era già liberata. Ha deciso che in quel momento doveva avere un figlio dall'"uomo che amava" senza porsi il problema che fosse sposato e avesse intenzione di lasciare la famiglia per lei...
> 
> La penso anch'io così.
> 
> La prima volta il vigliacco di mio marito le ha detto che non aveva il coraggio di sfasciare la famiglia per lei (non certo per me o per nostra figlia ma perché appunto è un vigliacco che non avrebbe retto la pressione del "mondo" che avrebbe scoperto la sua tresca!) e probabilmente lei, poco più che ventenne, non sapeva come gestire il rifiuto da parte del "suo" uomo da una parte e la propria famiglia che "caldeggiava" l'aborto vista la situazione. Si è infilato questo suo ex ancora perso di lei che pensava così di legarla a se per tutta la vita e secondo lei è stata una buona soluzione... Adesso il riconoscimento serve solo per levarsi l'altro dalle scatole e quando hanno cominciato pensavano di essere la famiglia del Mulino Bianco, quindi sarà anche sembrata a tutti e due una cosa molto romantica... :unhappy:



:nuke::nuke::nuke::nuke: non ho parole..............................


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che tutta questa storia è oltre il delirio.   per questo per orizzontarvicisi occorre mettere temporaneamente da parte la logica delle persone normali e provare a vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva.
> 
> il rinoscimento dal parte del primo zerbino lo intendo come far vedere che insomma,lei non si è fatta mettere incinta sul divanetto di una discoteca da chissachi....
> 
> il rinoscimento da parte del secondo zerbino serve solo a liberarsi del primo


Direi che non fa una grinza.



Calipso ha detto:


> Ah però interessante supposizione Sherlok.... qua son tutti pazzi.... chissà magai questa "ce l'ha d'oro e tutta tempestata di brillanti" per far fessi due uomini così... come si dice dalle mie parti...


Qui si dice "ce l'ha per traverso"! 



ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma in tutto , la bambina come sta?..quella che puoi vedere, ovvio
> 
> perchè, assodato che il comportamento del tuo ex è incommentabile, assodato che tu non ci vuoi più avere a che fare come uomo, giusto?
> 
> ...


Mia figlia è molto intelligente ed ha capito da un bel pezzo che c'era qualcosa che non andava. Anche perché a volte, in tutta questa follia, mi è capitato di discutere con lui in sua presenza; buttandola sullo scherzo le ho detto che suo padre aveva cambiato "fidanzata" ma nel frattempo lui era ancora qui, quindi tutto sommato si è abituata all'idea senza troppi traumi... Poi nel tempo come dicevo lui si è impegnato sempre più fuori casa il che significava stare meno tempo con lei, quindi non ha molto ben realizzato in che momento se n'è andato di casa, anche perché, da quando se n'è andato, passa più tempo con lei di quello che ci passava prima! Sa anche che  "la fidanzata" ha una figlia ed essendo lei molto socievole e solare, tante volte gli ha chiesto di conoscere sia la fidanzata che questa bambina, ma ovviamente lui non ne ha mai voluto sapere... Certo ha chiesto come mai queste due non c'erano mai in casa quando andava da lui e si è indispettita pensando che fosse lui a nascondergliele.. Adesso le ho detto che non sono più fidanzati e lei mi ha chiesto se papà tornava da noi...


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> si dice che tiri più un pelo................ che un carro di buoi  scusa sdrammatizzo... a me sembra la classica sbandata di un uomo che, visti i precedenti in famiglia, si era imposto delle regole che non  ha poi saputo portare a termine... anche e soprattutto per mancanza d'esperienza... Altrimenti...si sarebbe fatto furbo e avrebbe gestito le cose meglio e più furbescamente.... E' un bel soggetto va il tuo ex coso.... A me fa pensare solo ad un 45enne con l'esperienza di un ragazzino che ha avuto sempre un faro (te nello specifico) che l'ha guidato e sorretto... e appena ha trovato una ragazzetta svenevole che l'ha un pò adulato si è preso la classica cottarella da scemo, solo ora ha rotto il vaso e non sa più come mettere insieme i cocci....


Analisi perfetta.



perplesso ha detto:


> è una molto furba e calcolatrice che sa come rigirarsi tra le mani un certo tipo di uomini,se ne è trovata 2 in un colpo solo e ha fatto il suo gioco.


Idem come sopra: analisi perfetta!


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è una molto furba e calcolatrice che sa come rigirarsi tra le mani un certo tipo di uomini,se ne è trovata 2 in un colpo solo e ha fatto il suo gioco.
> 
> i servizi sociali lasciali dove stanno,per l'amor del cielo



quella dei servizi sociali era una battuta ovviamente anche se, perdonami... ti pare una madre equilibrata una che prima fa riconoscere il figlio a uno, poi per liberarsene dice all'altro che vuole che sia lui a riconoscerlo e poi NON PAGA vuole che entrambi spariscano??? sembra na mantide religiosa... quei ragni che una volta che hanno i piccoli si mangiano il maschio...
Ti prego ma che madre potrebbe essere???
Non vuole far incontrare le due bambine solo perchè non è sicura di quello che vuole lei e vuole che lui che ora non è più sgargiante come prima probabilmente e per ovvi motivi...si levi dalle palle, tanto è caldeggiata dalla famiglia che ormai ha accettato il patatrac e preferisce accollarsi figlia e nipote pur di evitare determinati conflitti (molto spesso le famiglie di origine hanno la presunzione di poter sostituire padri e madri, e anche se in alcuni casi è vero e fortuna che ci sono, in altri casi è un atteggiamento inutile e dannoso)


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Direi che non fa una grinza.
> 
> Qui si dice "ce l'ha per traverso"!
> 
> Mia figlia è molto intelligente ed ha capito da un bel pezzo che c'era qualcosa che non andava. Anche perché a volte, in tutta questa follia, mi è capitato di discutere con lui in sua presenza; buttandola sullo scherzo le ho detto che suo padre aveva cambiato "fidanzata" ma nel frattempo lui era ancora qui, quindi tutto sommato si è abituata all'idea senza troppi traumi... Poi nel tempo come dicevo lui si è impegnato sempre più fuori casa il che significava stare meno tempo con lei, quindi non ha molto ben realizzato in che momento se n'è andato di casa, anche perché, da quando se n'è andato, passa più tempo con lei di quello che ci passava prima! Sa anche che "la fidanzata" ha una figlia ed essendo lei molto socievole e solare,* tante volte gli ha chiesto di conoscere sia la fidanzata che questa bambina,* ma ovviamente lui non ne ha mai voluto sapere... Certo ha chiesto come mai queste due non c'erano mai in casa quando andava da lui e si è indispettita pensando che fosse lui a nascondergliele.. Adesso le ho detto che non sono più fidanzati e lei mi ha chiesto se papà tornava da noi...



tenera cucciola....


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> quella dei servizi sociali era una battuta ovviamente anche se, perdonami... ti pare una madre equilibrata una che prima fa riconoscere il figlio a uno, poi per liberarsene dice all'altro che vuole che sia lui a riconoscerlo e poi NON PAGA vuole che entrambi spariscano??? sembra na mantide religiosa... quei ragni che una volta che hanno i piccoli si mangiano il maschio...
> Ti prego ma che madre potrebbe essere???
> Non vuole far incontrare le due bambine solo perchè non è sicura di quello che vuole lei e vuole che lui che ora non è più sgargiante come prima probabilmente e per ovvi motivi...si levi dalle palle, tanto è caldeggiata dalla famiglia che ormai ha accettato il patatrac e preferisce accollarsi figlia e nipote pur di evitare determinati conflitti (molto spesso le famiglie di origine hanno la presunzione di poter sostituire padri e madri, e anche se in alcuni casi è vero e fortuna che ci sono, in altri casi è un atteggiamento inutile e dannoso)


i servizi sociali guardano solo se la casa dove stanno è pulita,se la bimba va a scuola e se mamma e nonna hanno i soldi per mantenerla.

del resto se ne fregano e tutto sommato ha anche un senso.   se diamo allo stato anche il potere di decidere chi è moralmente abilitato a crescere i figli..... siamo rovinati

l'unica cosa che possiamo augurare all'altra bimba è di essere l'opposto della madre


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> i servizi sociali guardano solo se la casa dove stanno è pulita,se la bimba va a scuola e se mamma e nonna hanno i soldi per mantenerla.
> 
> del resto se ne fregano e tutto sommato ha anche un senso. se diamo allo stato anche il potere di decidere chi è moralmente abilitato a crescere i figli..... siamo rovinati
> 
> l'unica cosa che possiamo augurare all'altra bimba è di essere l'opposto della madre



ue' Perplè... ribadisco che il discorso dei servizi sociali era evidentememente una battuta!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ue' Perplè... ribadisco che il discorso dei servizi sociali era evidentememente una battuta!!!!!!


sì questo l'avevo capito....ma non potevo perdere l'occasione per parlare male dello stato :mrgreen:

peraltro è sempre istruttivo leggere quanto in basso riescano a cadere gli uomini per un pompino fatto bene


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì questo l'avevo capito....ma non potevo perdere l'occasione per parlare male dello stato :mrgreen:
> 
> peraltro è sempre istruttivo leggere quanto in basso riescano a cadere gli uomini per un pompino fatto bene




hahaahahah ecco... questa chiusa è ECCEZIONALE!


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì questo l'avevo capito....ma non potevo perdere l'occasione per parlare male dello stato :mrgreen:
> 
> peraltro è sempre istruttivo leggere quanto in basso riescano a cadere gli uomini per un pompino fatto bene





Calipso ha detto:


> hahaahahah ecco... questa chiusa è ECCEZIONALE!


Concordo, ha il dono della sintesi!


----------



## Calipso (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Concordo, ha il dono della sintesi!




QWERTY...benvenuta... e vedrai che riusciremo almeno a farti ridere un pò.... in sto casino di marasma! :mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Mia figlia è molto intelligente ed ha capito da un bel pezzo che c'era qualcosa che non andava. Anche perché a volte, in tutta questa follia, mi è capitato di discutere con lui in sua presenza; buttandola sullo scherzo le ho detto che suo padre aveva cambiato "fidanzata" ma nel frattempo lui era ancora qui, quindi tutto sommato si è abituata all'idea senza troppi traumi... Poi nel tempo come dicevo lui si è impegnato sempre più fuori casa il che significava stare meno tempo con lei, quindi non ha molto ben realizzato in che momento se n'è andato di casa, anche perché, da quando se n'è andato, passa più tempo con lei di quello che ci passava prima! Sa anche che  "la fidanzata" ha una figlia ed essendo lei molto socievole e solare, tante volte gli ha chiesto di conoscere sia la fidanzata che questa bambina, ma ovviamente lui non ne ha mai voluto sapere... Certo ha chiesto come mai queste due non c'erano mai in casa quando andava da lui e si è indispettita pensando che fosse lui a nascondergliele.. Adesso le ho detto che non sono più fidanzati e lei mi ha chiesto se papà tornava da noi...


E brava la tua bimba!!!! Confermo sempre più quel che conosco dei bambini, e cioè che loro sono molto più lineari di noi, e si danno tutta una serie di spiegazioni e anche di soluzioni...che se le si ascolta sono proprio lineari (la tua bambina infatti lo dimostra pienamente ha capito, ha accettato ed ora ovviamente si chiede come evolveranno le cose...che dal suo punto di vista non possono che andare come ti ha chiesto "papà torna?"...)

quello a cui però mi riferivo era come sta sentendo il fatto che la tua stima verso il papà è in declino.. per quanto tu possa essere brava a sviarla e per quanto tu ti impegni a farlo, lei lo sente...

...dev'essere dura per te tenere l'equilibrio...e trovare risposte adeguate alle sue domande...e le domande dei bambini non sono mai semplici...

..e dev'essere dura anche parare i colpi che lui non sa parare (tipo una spiegazione al non incontrare la "nuova fidanzata" e la figlia di lei)..immagino che ricada tutto su di te...o almeno su questo lui riesce ad esserci?

detto questo...che personaggi però ti sei trovata ad avere intorno!!!!


----------



## qwerty (21 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> E brava la tua bimba!!!! Confermo sempre più quel che conosco dei bambini, e cioè che loro sono molto più lineari di noi, e si danno tutta una serie di spiegazioni e anche di soluzioni...che se le si ascolta sono proprio lineari (la tua bambina infatti lo dimostra pienamente ha capito, ha accettato ed ora ovviamente si chiede come evolveranno le cose...che dal suo punto di vista non possono che andare come ti ha chiesto "papà torna?"...)


Sono d'accordo. I bambini non hanno sovrastrutture, 2+2 fa 4, non è difficile!  Infatti quando la scusa era che lui non voleva turbare lei, io gli rispondevo che ai bambini servono spiegazioni semplici e plausibili, non bugie perché le bugie le sgamano subito!



ipazia ha detto:


> quello a cui però mi riferivo era come sta sentendo il fatto che la tua stima verso il papà è in declino.. per quanto tu possa essere brava a sviarla e per quanto tu ti impegni a farlo, lei lo sente...
> 
> ...dev'essere dura per te tenere l'equilibrio...e trovare risposte adeguate alle sue domande...e le domande dei bambini non sono mai semplici...


E' vero, a volte è difficile perché io non le mento mai; quando posso "far vedere le cose da un'altra angolazione", tipo la storia della fidanzata, lo faccio, ma ci sono risposte che so che non le piacciono, tipo quando mi chiedeva se il papà se ne sarebbe andato o adesso se tornerà, e in questo caso cerco di dargliele nella maniera migliore possibile, che comunque non è "indolore"... 

Per la stima verso suo padre, cerco di avere un rapporto civile e "normale" con lui sempre e comunque ma, come immaginerai, spesso non è facile! 



ipazia ha detto:


> ..e dev'essere dura anche parare i colpi che lui non sa parare (tipo una spiegazione al non incontrare la "nuova fidanzata" e la figlia di lei)..immagino che ricada tutto su di te...o almeno su questo lui riesce ad esserci?
> 
> detto questo...che personaggi però ti sei trovata ad avere intorno!!!!


Lui non è assolutamente in grado di affrontare la realtà per se stesso, figurarsi se è in grado di raccontarla a sua figlia. Lui mente, mente sempre. 
Finora c'era la scusa delle ferie e io le ho semplicemente detto che la bambina era al mare con i nonni e la mamma a lavorare, però ha pensato che fosse suo padre (visto che parlando di loro ha sempre mentito) a non volergliele far vedere.


----------



## MK (21 Agosto 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Lui non è assolutamente in grado di affrontare la realtà per se stesso, figurarsi se è in grado di raccontarla a sua figlia. Lui mente, mente sempre.


Scusa se insisto ma continuo a leggere un atteggiamento eccessivamente materno nei confronti del tuo ex marito. Sulla questione figlia sua o non sua non capisco per quale motivo una donna che vuole un figlio solo per sè debba complicarsi tanto la vita. E nemmeno come si possa allontanare legalmente il padre legittimo.


----------



## qwerty (5 Settembre 2013)

*TRAGGEDIA!!!*

Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...  

Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa. 
Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa...  :unhappy: :sbatti:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...
> 
> Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa.
> Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa... :unhappy: :sbatti:


:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...
> 
> Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa.
> Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa...  :unhappy: :sbatti:


Mi intrometto, scusami, ho letto il tutto a grandi linee e, oltre a farti i miei complimenti per la tua forza d'animo, io, fossi in te, cambierei la serratura e mi barricherei in casa in attesa dei carabinieri, ma non lo farei rientrare mai più!
In bocca al lupo e tieni duro!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, scusami, ho letto il tutto a grandi linee e, oltre a farti i miei complimenti per la tua forza d'animo, io, fossi in te, *cambierei la serratura e mi barricherei in casa in attesa dei carabinieri, ma non lo farei rientrare mai più*!
> In bocca al lupo e tieni duro!



Giusto, così si becca denuncia etc.

Mmmm...

Ahimè, la distanza tra il giusto e quello che invece si è costretti a fare spesso fa male...


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto, così si becca denuncia etc.
> 
> Mmmm...
> 
> Ahimè, la distanza tra il giusto e quello che invece si è costretti a fare spesso fa male...


Quoto, purtroppo in certi casi non vale proprio la pena andare contro la legge. 





*qwerty* , ti posso solo consigliare di ridurre al minimo i contatti e di accelerare le pratiche della separazione.
Giusto per dare un segnale chiaro, puoi iniziare a separare le tue cose in cucina. Dividi dispensa e frigo in una parte tue e in una dove metterà le sue cose, che acquisterà, userà e laverà lui.
In modo da essere autonomi e non doverlo incontrare più del dovuto.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, purtroppo in certi casi non vale proprio la pena andare contro la legge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.

Temo che tuo marito approfitterà di questo ritorno a casa per cercare di rimanerci...

Purtroppo mi sa che devi davvero cominciare a spingere per la separazione.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, purtroppo in certi casi non vale proprio la pena andare contro la legge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## qwerty (5 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi intrometto, scusami, ho letto il tutto a grandi linee e, oltre a farti i miei complimenti per la tua forza d'animo, io, fossi in te, cambierei la serratura e mi barricherei in casa in attesa dei carabinieri, ma non lo farei rientrare mai più!
> In bocca al lupo e tieni duro!





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto, così si becca denuncia etc.
> ...


Appunto...  



Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, purtroppo in certi casi non vale proprio la pena andare contro la legge.
> 
> 
> *qwerty* , ti posso solo consigliare di ridurre al minimo i contatti e di accelerare le pratiche della separazione.
> ...


Era praticamente così prima che se ne andasse, speravo fossero finiti quei tempi... :unhappy:



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Temo che tuo marito approfitterà di questo ritorno a casa per cercare di rimanerci...
> 
> Purtroppo mi sa che devi davvero cominciare a spingere per la separazione.


Purtroppo anche i Tribunali si fermano in agosto; l'accordo di separazione è  già pronto, occorre aspettare metà settembre però...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche i Tribunali si fermano in agosto; l'accordo di separazione è  già pronto, occorre aspettare metà settembre però...


Manca pochissimo a metà settembre, coraggio...

Ma con accordo pronto, intendi la tua proposta, o una cosa che anche lui ha già accettato (almeno a parole)?

In bocca al lupo....


----------



## qwerty (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Manca pochissimo a metà settembre, coraggio...
> 
> Ma con accordo pronto, intendi la tua proposta, o una cosa che anche lui ha già accettato (almeno a parole)?
> 
> In bocca al lupo....


Almeno a parole  sarebbe tutto concordato.


----------



## lolapal (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giusto, così si becca denuncia etc.
> 
> Mmmm...
> 
> Ahimè, la distanza tra il giusto e quello che invece si è costretti a fare spesso fa male...


Già... il mio era solo uno sfogo solidale, non un vero e proprio consiglio... non potrei proprio dare consigli per questa situazione... 

In bocca al lupo qwerty!


----------



## devastata (5 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...
> 
> Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa.
> Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa...  :unhappy: :sbatti:



Purtroppo non puoi, speriamo almeno che lui sia nelle condizioni di andarsene dopo la separazione, perchè ci sono casi in cui il Giudice ha stabilito l'obbligo di coabitazione anche dopo la separazione. Se lui lavora dovrebbe potersi almeno pagare una stanza/casa, resterà poco per tua figlia, pazienza, l'importante è sentirsi rinascere lontano da certi individui capaci di atti immondi. Auguri di cuore.  Fatico ad immaginare il tuo dolore. Dopo starai meglio, sicuramente.


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...
> 
> Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa.
> Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa...  :unhappy: :sbatti:


un disastro annunciato.
perché lui, da fenomeno qual è, non ha esitato a salire su un treno lanciato a tutta velocità contro un muro di cemento armato, ma si è guardato bene dal chiudersi dietro la porta di casa.
mi dispiace tanto.
fatti forza qwerty.


----------



## perplesso (5 Settembre 2013)

*Cara Qwerty*



qwerty ha detto:


> Non c'è pace fra gli ulivi...
> 
> Mio marito ha lasciato l'appartamento che aveva preso in affitto ed è praticamente in mezzo di strada da fine agosto; in questi giorni ha trovato delle sistemazioni di fortuna presso qualche amico ma adesso insiste fortemente per tornare a casa.
> Sia il suo avvocato che il mio hanno confermato che, essendo la casa coniugale cointestata e la separazione non ancora "ufficializzata", NON POSSO RIFIUTARMI di farlo tornare a casa...  :unhappy: :sbatti:


lo so che apparentemente non c'entra un belino spaiato.   ma di fronte alla illogicità delle leggi e degli esseri umani, parvemi essere la risposta più sensata

[video=youtube;9ftE-CHEl5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ftE-CHEl5A[/video]


----------



## feather (6 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> nel frattempo chi ne soffre è mia figlia...


Da figlio di genitori divorziati, e divorziati male, ti dico tieni duro e mantieni almeno tu un atteggiamento da persona matura come stai facendo.
Non ho capito come hai fatto a sposartelo, forse è cambiato in seguito, non lo so.
In ogni caso quello che ferirà di più tua figlia, non è tanto la separazione in sé, ma la modalità della stessa, questo tira e molla. Prima a casa, poi no, poi si. E l'assenza del padre. 
Questo tira e molla condito da un'aria pesante è quello che sta facendo i danni peggiori a tua figlia, anche se ora non si vedono. Si vedranno in età adulta.
Cerca di fare il possibile per starle vicino, parlale, consolala. Sta peggio di come sembri secondo me. Falle sentire che tu ci sei, e fallo mooolto più del normale.
Inoltre condivido che come modello maschile il tuo ex marito è tra i peggiori. Se anche non la vede molto.. per certi versi è una fortuna.
Chissà, mi piace pensare che con un po' di fortuna un giorno troverai un uomo che ti farà felice e soprattutto darà un padre a tua figlia.


----------



## net (6 Settembre 2013)

mi stupisco ancora di come un padre possa non essere un padre.


----------



## qwerty (14 Settembre 2013)

Sono nello sconforto più nero, quanto ancora dovrò sopportare questa situazione??? 

La signorina, nonostante tutto, sta continuando a mandare decide e decine di messaggi al giorno a mio marito del tipo "come posso smettere di amarti, sei l'amore della mia vita per sempre, "ricordati che sei parte di me" e similari... Vi rendete conto con che facce di culo ho a che fare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ditemi che esiste un modo per sbatterlo fuori una volta che la separazione sarà ufficiale! Secondo voi possono esserci "rallentamenti" per il fatto che la separazione è consensuale? Faccio bene ad andare avanti così o è più "sicura" la giudiziale da questo punto di vista? Che succede se stasera non lo faccio rientrare in casa? :unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Sono nello sconforto più nero, quanto ancora dovrò sopportare questa situazione???
> 
> La signorina, nonostante tutto, sta continuando a mandare decide e decine di messaggi al giorno a mio marito del tipo "come posso smettere di amarti, sei l'amore della mia vita per sempre, "ricordati che sei parte di me" e similari... Vi rendete conto con che facce di culo ho a che fare!!!
> 
> ...


Io non so risponderti, vorrei solo darti il mio abbraccio! Forza! :amici:


----------



## Eliade (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Sono nello sconforto più nero, quanto ancora dovrò sopportare questa situazione???
> 
> La signorina, nonostante tutto, sta continuando a mandare decide e decine di messaggi al giorno a mio marito del tipo "come posso smettere di amarti, sei l'amore della mia vita per sempre, "ricordati che sei parte di me" e similari... Vi rendete conto con che facce di culo ho a che fare!!!
> 
> ...


Non facendolo rientrare in casa rischi di beccarti una denuncia, nonché i carabinieri fuori e dentro casa. Resisti.

Vai con la consensuale, è la più veloce. L'unico intoppo è che lui, davanti al giudice, si rifiuto di firmare...con, spero, conseguente lavata di capo del giudice per il tempo che gli abbia fatto perdere. Se dovesse succedere questo si procede con la giudiziale. 
In fase di consensuale il giudice, spero su indicazione del tuo avvocato (magari 15 giorni), darà un tempo entro il quale tuo marito deve andarsene, scaduto il quale puoi anche cambiare la serratura e fargli trovare le sue cose accanto al cassonetto.
Sarete ufficialmente separati all'omologa della sentenza di separazione, con tempi che sinceramente non conosco.
La giudiziale è una causa civile, ergo tempi moooolto più lunghi.


----------



## qwerty (14 Settembre 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non facendolo rientrare in casa rischi di beccarti una denuncia, nonché i carabinieri fuori e dentro casa. Resisti.
> 
> Vai con la consensuale, è la più veloce. L'unico intoppo è che lui, davanti al giudice, si rifiuto di firmare...con, spero, conseguente lavata di capo del giudice per il tempo che gli abbia fatto perdere. Se dovesse succedere questo si procede con la giudiziale.
> *In fase di consensuale il giudice, spero su indicazione del tuo avvocato (magari 15 giorni), darà un tempo entro il quale tuo marito deve andarsene, scaduto il quale puoi anche cambiare la serratura e fargli trovare le sue cose accanto al cassonetto.*
> ...


Grazie a tutti per la solidarietà e a te in particolare per le indicazioni "pratiche". Per "il tempo entro il quale deve andarsene", deve essere esplicitamente indicato sull'accordo di separazione? Se è così e lui firma, dopo gli x giorni posso lasciarlo fuori casa anche senza omologa, ho capito bene?

Per il resto, al momento lui NON HA la chiave di casa perché quando se n'è andato me la sono fatta rendere e quando è rientrato non gliel'ho resa (e in effetti lui non me l'ha nemmeno chiesta...), ma ci sono momenti (tipo stamattina) in cui mette veramente a dura prova la mia pazienza e vorrei cercare di evitare il più possibile di "sclerare" davanti alla bambina... 

Nella sua testa bacata, lui è d'accordo per la separazione ma ha intenzione di fare i "separati in casa" e il pensiero che possa succedere questo mi da veramente i brividi!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Sono nello sconforto più nero, quanto ancora dovrò sopportare questa situazione???
> 
> La signorina, nonostante tutto, sta continuando a mandare decide e decine di messaggi al giorno a mio marito del tipo "come posso smettere di amarti, sei l'amore della mia vita per sempre, "ricordati che sei parte di me" e similari... Vi rendete conto con che facce di culo ho a che fare!!!
> 
> ...


ti capisco, si. è stancante. soprattutto quando si ha ben altro a cui pensare.
quella lunatica potrebbe continuare all'infinito, c'è poco da fare. si vede che avere "l'uomo della sua vita" di nuovo a distanza lo rende appetibile come prima. dopo averlo allontanato solo poco tempo fa.
fallo per te stessa, non guardare più i suoi messaggi e tieni duro.

:abbraccio:​


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2013)

Giudiziale NO NO NO NO NO

Credimi, io la sto facendo, costretta, ed è brutale, lunga, sanguinosa, costosa, assurda, senza fine.
Molto più veloce la consensuale. Davvero più veloce.
Nell'accordo potete indicare la data entro la quale se ne deve andare, sì.
Con la consensuale, adesso che siamo a settembre, in un mesetto potete fare tutto, sempre che vi mettiate effettivamente d'accordo, sempre che gli avvocati si diano una mossa, sempre che i vostri tribunali non siano sommersi.
Ma nelle consensuali con minori in genere si sbrigano...

NON GIUDIZIALE, NO


----------



## Anais (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Sono nello sconforto più nero, quanto ancora dovrò sopportare questa situazione???
> 
> La signorina, nonostante tutto, sta continuando a mandare decide e decine di messaggi al giorno a mio marito del tipo "come posso smettere di amarti, sei l'amore della mia vita per sempre, "ricordati che sei parte di me" e similari... Vi rendete conto con che facce di culo ho a che fare!!!
> 
> ...


E' piu' veloce la consensuale, purche' non si tirino troppo per le lunghe le contrattazioni fra avvocati.
Deve essere  messo nero su bianco che la figlia resta prevalentemente con te, nella casa in cui continuerai ad abitare tu.
Fai anche scrivere che, ad accordo sottoscritto, lui ha un tot di tempo per andarsene, senza dover aspettare la ratifica dell'atto.
Non puoi sbatterlo fuori prina di un accordo firmati. Non puoi lasciarlo fuori casa.
Lui potrebbe pure denunciarti.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anais (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per la solidarietà e a te in particolare per le indicazioni "pratiche". Per "il tempo entro il quale deve andarsene", deve essere esplicitamente indicato sull'accordo di separazione? Se è così e lui firma, dopo gli x giorni posso lasciarlo fuori casa anche senza omologa, ho capito bene?
> 
> Per il resto, al momento lui NON HA la chiave di casa perché quando se n'è andato me la sono fatta rendere e quando è rientrato non gliel'ho resa (e in effetti lui non me l'ha nemmeno chiesta...), ma ci sono momenti (tipo stamattina) in cui mette veramente a dura prova la mia pazienza e vorrei cercare di evitare il più possibile di "sclerare" davanti alla bambina...
> 
> Nella sua testa bacata, lui è d'accordo per la separazione ma ha intenzione di fare i "separati in casa" e il pensiero che possa succedere questo mi da veramente i brividi!!!


Spero di sbagliarmi ma uno cosi' rischia di tirarti scema.
Allunghera' i tempi a dismisura, perche' in fondlo, non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.
E' vero che la giudiziale e' piu' lunga...ma con certi soggetti puo' purtroppo essere l'unica soluzione, altrimenti mese dopo mese, lettere dopo lettere degli avvocati, lui ti portera' allo stremo.
Con la giudiziale il giudice, in prima istanza, puo' decidere di farlo allontanare da casa, in quanto la convivenza e' intollerabile e crea stress in voi e nella bambina. Poi, con lui fuori casa, procederete a definire il resto.
Ti dico tutto cio' perche' ci sono dentro anche io.
Sto facendo il massimo, davvero, per riuscire a trovare un accordo...e sono mesi che conviviamo forzatamente.
Non ti dico il livello di stress da parte mia!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi ma uno cosi' rischia di tirarti scema.
> Allunghera' i tempi a dismisura, perche' in fondlo, non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.
> E' vero che la giudiziale e' piu' lunga...ma con certi soggetti puo' purtroppo essere l'unica soluzione, altrimenti mese dopo mese, lettere dopo lettere degli avvocati, lui ti portera' allo stremo.
> Con la giudiziale il giudice, in prima istanza, puo' decidere di farlo allontanare da casa, in quanto la convivenza e' intollerabile e crea stress in voi e nella bambina. Poi, con lui fuori casa, procederete a definire il resto.
> ...


Tu hai ragione Anais.
Anche la "consensuale" può essere terrificante...
In effetti, anche una coppia di miei amici si è trovata davanti a una "consensuale" che ha preso un anno.

Ma la mia giudiziale... va avanti da due anni... mi ha succhiato più di 10000 euro, tra spese legali, avvocati, periti psicologi. Idem a lui. 20000 almeno con i quali Fra poteva tranquillamente pagarsi l'università.
Magari sono sfigata io... o magari, il mio ex è infinitamente più incattivito di me.

Prima di pensare alla giudiziale, che purtroppo talvolta rimane l'unica possibilità, meglio provare al consensuale fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## qwerty (14 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> Nell'accordo potete indicare la data entro la quale se ne deve andare, sì.
> Con la consensuale, adesso che siamo a settembre,* in un mesetto potete fare tutto, sempre che vi mettiate effettivamente d'accordo*, sempre che gli avvocati si diano una mossa, sempre che i vostri tribunali non siano sommersi.
> Ma nelle consensuali con minori in genere si sbrigano...
> ...


Il problema è proprio questo: lui non ha mai voluto andarsene, non è andato volentieri prima, figurarsi adesso... Dubito fortemente che firmerà mai un accordo che prevede che debba andarsene a breve...



Anais ha detto:


> *Spero di sbagliarmi ma uno cosi' rischia di tirarti scema.
> Allunghera' i tempi a dismisura, perche' in fondlo, non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene.*
> E' vero che la giudiziale e' piu' lunga...ma con certi soggetti puo' purtroppo essere l'unica soluzione, altrimenti mese dopo mese, lettere dopo lettere degli avvocati, lui ti portera' allo stremo.


Appunto...
...


Anais ha detto:


> Non ti dico il livello di stress da parte mia!


Lo sto vivendo... :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo: lui non ha mai voluto andarsene, non è andato volentieri prima, figurarsi adesso... Dubito fortemente che firmerà mai un accordo che prevede che debba andarsene a breve...
> 
> Appunto...
> ...
> Lo sto vivendo... :unhappy:


La separazione legale significa NON vivere più insieme. E' obbligo! Tanto è vero che la separazione decade se si torna a vivere insieme.
Se prendete lo stesso avvocato e non due (che hanno interesse a fomentare il disaccordo per andare in giudiziale e guadagnarci) i tempi sono ancora più rapidi.
Se lui non vuole separarsi davvero (non esiste legalmente essere separati in casa) trova un avvocato serio perché, dopo la raccomandata di richiesta di separazione inviata dal tuo avvocato, lui DEVE stare fuori casa. Non mi risulta che per il fatto che lui è cointestatario della casa debba rimanere in casa, ci mancherebbe! Ovviamente l'accordo consensuale dovrà comprendere un risarcimento, che può anche semplicemente consistere nel dare un mantenimento minimo al figlio..


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo: lui non ha mai voluto andarsene, non è andato volentieri prima, figurarsi adesso... Dubito fortemente che firmerà mai un accordo che prevede che debba andarsene a breve...
> 
> Appunto...
> ...
> Lo sto vivendo... :unhappy:



Ma la giudiziale è lo spauracchio... ah sì mio caro? o meglio glielo diranno gli avvocati... 
gentile cliente, se lei non si sbriga a decidersi, la signora andrà in tribunale con le carte che dimostrano che è stato lei ad andarsene e a fare un figlio con un'altra, e in una giudiziale farà una brutta fine...


----------



## Anais (14 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La separazione legale significa NON vivere più insieme. E' obbligo! Tanto è vero che la separazione decade se si torna a vivere insieme.
> Se prendete lo stesso avvocato e non due (che hanno interesse a fomentare il disaccordo per andare in giudiziale e guadagnarci) i tempi sono ancora più rapidi.
> Se lui non vuole separarsi davvero (non esiste legalmente essere separati in casa) trova un avvocato serio perché, dopo la raccomandata di richiesta di separazione inviata dal tuo avvocato, lui DEVE stare fuori casa. Non mi risulta che per il fatto che lui è cointestatario della casa debba rimanere in casa, ci mancherebbe! Ovviamente l'accordo consensuale dovrà comprendere un risarcimento, che può anche semplicemente consistere nel dare un mantenimento minimo al figlio..


Invece non basta.
La semplice lettera di fine convivenza o richiesta di separazione non lo obbliga ad andarsenre.
A maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli in comune.
Io non sono sposata, convivevamo ma lui fa' parte del nucleo famigliare. 
La casa e' mia e ci vivevo da prima di conoscerlo.
Ma fino a quando l'accordo di "seperazione" o nel mio caso, quello dell'affido condiviso dei figli, non e' firmato da entrambe le parti, lui ha diritto a restare in casa.
Solo il giudice, in caso si chieda una giudiziale, puo', per ragioni di "convivenza intollerabile", decidere che si allontani da casa. Per far proseguire le contrattazioni in un clima di non forzata convivenza.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Invece non basta.
> La semplice lettera di fine convivenza o richiesta di separazione non lo obbliga ad andarsenre.
> A maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli in comune.
> Io non sono sposata, convivevamo ma lui fa' parte del nucleo famigliare.
> ...


Il mio avvocato mi aveva detto diversamente. Problemi non ne ho avuti e quindi non so cosa si debba fare in caso di opposizione.
Però in caso di convivenza potrebbe paradossalmente essere più complicato.
Sono molto sorpresa e anche sconcertata.


----------



## qwerty (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma la giudiziale è lo spauracchio... ah sì mio caro? o meglio glielo diranno gli avvocati...
> gentile cliente, se lei non si sbriga a decidersi, la signora andrà in tribunale con le carte che dimostrano che è stato lei ad andarsene e a fare un figlio con un'altra, e in una giudiziale farà una brutta fine...





Anais ha detto:


> Invece non basta.
> La semplice lettera di fine convivenza o richiesta di separazione non lo obbliga ad andarsenre.
> A maggior ragione se ci sono dei figli in comune.
> Io non sono sposata, convivevamo ma lui fa' parte del nucleo famigliare.
> ...


Spero vivamente che lo spauracchio funzioni e non dover arrivare alla giudiziale; non è che abbia molta fiducia nel fatto che mi tocchi un Giudice sufficientemente "illuminato"... :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Spero vivamente che lo spauracchio funzioni e non dover arrivare alla giudiziale; non è che abbia molta fiducia nel fatto che mi tocchi un Giudice sufficientemente "illuminato"... :unhappy:



ma lui, che dice ora?
dice che vuol restare? che vuole?


----------



## qwerty (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ma lui, che dice ora?
> dice che vuol restare? che vuole?


Tanto per cambiare non parla chiaro , ma lo conosco e so che quello che vuole lui è fare i "separati in casa", cioè lui sta qui, si fa la sua vita possibilmente senza che io gli rompa troppo le palle e basta. (scusate i francesismi ma sono alquanto esasperata...)

Al momento lui dice che la relazione con la tipa è ufficialmente finita ma non penso proprio che rimarrà così per molto visto che lavorano insieme, gli sta riconoscendo la figlia e questa continua a martellarlo di messaggi d'amore...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Tanto per cambiare non parla chiaro , ma lo conosco e so che quello che vuole lui è fare i "separati in casa", cioè lui sta qui, si fa la sua vita possibilmente senza che io gli rompa troppo le palle e basta. (scusate i francesismi ma sono alquanto esasperata...)
> 
> Al momento lui dice che la relazione con la tipa è ufficialmente finita ma non penso proprio che rimarrà così per molto visto che lavorano insieme, gli sta riconoscendo la figlia e questa continua a martellarlo di messaggi d'amore...



Non ho parole per tuo marito.
Per te... coraggio ciccia. A un certo punto finirà. Sei troppo forte per lasciare che questa situazione vegeti per troppo tempo.


----------



## Anais (15 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in caso di convivenza potrebbe paradossalmente essere più complicato.
> Sono molto sorpresa e anche sconcertata.


A chi lo dici.
Poi quando ti trovi davanti un freddo calcolatore, che sa benissimo che il rimanere in casa, ti mette ansia e pressione...capisci che c'e' poco da star sereni.
Io sono al limite delle mie forze. Ora, o firma...o vado di ricorso.


----------



## qwerty (15 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.
> Poi quando ti trovi davanti un freddo calcolatore, che sa benissimo che il rimanere in casa, ti mette ansia e pressione...capisci che c'e' poco da star sereni.
> *Io sono al limite delle mie forze. Ora, o firma...o vado di ricorso*.


Il mio non è un "freddo calcolatore", è solo un inetto incapace di cavarsela da solo ma il risultato è lo stesso... :unhappy:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A chi lo dici.
> Poi quando ti trovi davanti un freddo calcolatore, che sa benissimo che il rimanere in casa, ti mette ansia e pressione...capisci che c'e' poco da star sereni.
> Io sono al limite delle mie forze. Ora, o firma...o vado di ricorso.



Per quel poco che vale, hai comunque il mio sostegno. Virtuale, lontano, occasionale, ma ti capirei se perdessi fiducia in un accordo con lui. Nonostante le mie FEROCI critiche alla giudiziale.

Credimi però, che dopo l'iniziale sospiro di sollievo alla sensazione che le cose ormai sono "in mano d'altri", arrivano ben altre angosce....


----------



## Anais (15 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per quel poco che vale, hai comunque il mio sostegno. Virtuale, lontano, occasionale, ma ti capirei se perdessi fiducia in un accordo con lui. Nonostante le mie FEROCI critiche alla giudiziale.
> 
> Credimi però, che dopo l'iniziale sospiro di sollievo alla sensazione che le cose ormai sono "in mano d'altri", arrivano ben altre angosce....


Cara, lo so che mi comprendi.
E immagino che con la giudiziale i problemi non finiscano.
Per questo sono mesi che sto cercando un accordo...e proprio per questo sono stata fin troppo ragionevole (parole del mio avvocato)  su molte cose, fra cui anche l'aspetto economico (ho accettato che praticamente non mi dia nulla per i bimbi)...ma fino a che punto e' giusto cedere?
Soprattutto se quelle cose riguardano il benessere dei miei figli (e non parlo di soldi).
Staremo a vedere. Da quello che mi ha detto l'avvocato, pare si possa chiedere l'intervento del giudice anche,  "solo" per punti controversi.
Cioe', vai con un accordo di massima e poi lui vaglia il da farsi sulle questioni in sospeso.
Alla fine sempre stress e'. Per un verso o per l'altro.
Un bacio


----------



## qwerty (28 Settembre 2013)

Ciao, vi aggiorno su come procedono le cose, più che altro per "scaricarmi il fegato" almeno in parte... 

A domanda diretta il fedifrago continua a dire che la relazione è finita MA, essendo stato scoperto nella "ricezione" dei SMS dalla signorina (a cui non rispondeva perché sa che gli controllo il telefono) ha avuto la brillante pensata di farsi una seconda scheda telefonica e naturalmente l'ho sgamato nel giro di un paio di giorni perché il suo cellulare risultava irraggiungibile per ore (usa un solo telefono).
Nel frattempo il suo avvocato sta perdendo tempo per rimandare i documenti al mio; ho sollecitato mio marito il quale dice di aver sollecitato il suo avvocato; gli ho detto che perdere tempo non serve a niente perché la questione la posso mandare avanti anche da sola per via giudiziale (cosa che in realtà vorrei evitare), vediamo nei prossimi giorni.
Il mio avvocato dice che al momento della sentenza, anche con la consensuale, il Giudice stabilirà che lui deve uscire di casa, vi risulta? Il suo avvocato credo gli abbia detto che può fare il "separato in casa" mentre il mio sostiene di no; voi che ci siete passati che potete dirmi? :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, vi aggiorno su come procedono le cose, più che altro per "scaricarmi il fegato" almeno in parte...
> 
> A domanda diretta il fedifrago continua a dire che la relazione è finita MA, essendo stato scoperto nella "ricezione" dei SMS dalla signorina (a cui non rispondeva perché sa che gli controllo il telefono) ha avuto la brillante pensata di farsi una seconda scheda telefonica e naturalmente l'ho sgamato nel giro di un paio di giorni perché il suo cellulare risultava irraggiungibile per ore (usa un solo telefono).
> Nel frattempo il suo avvocato sta perdendo tempo per rimandare i documenti al mio; ho sollecitato mio marito il quale dice di aver sollecitato il suo avvocato; gli ho detto che perdere tempo non serve a niente perché la questione la posso mandare avanti anche da sola per via giudiziale (cosa che in realtà vorrei evitare), vediamo nei prossimi giorni.
> Il mio avvocato dice che al momento della sentenza, anche con la consensuale, il Giudice stabilirà che lui deve uscire di casa, vi risulta? Il suo avvocato credo gli abbia detto che può fare il "separato in casa" mentre il mio sostiene di no; voi che ci siete passati che potete dirmi? :unhappy:


La sentenza stabilisce a chi viene assegnata la casa coniugale e l'altro "se ne deve de annà" (non so il romanesco ma suonava bene


----------



## qwerty (28 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sentenza stabilisce a chi viene assegnata la casa coniugale e l'altro "se ne deve de annà" (non so il romanesco ma suonava bene


Confido fortemente in questo :unhappy: ma NELLA PRATICA se lui non se ne va che si fa, si chiamano i carabinieri e lo fanno sloggiare loro? ​


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Confido fortemente in questo :unhappy: ma NELLA PRATICA se lui non se ne va che si fa, si chiamano i carabinieri e lo fanno sloggiare loro? ​


Una sentenza è una sentenza. Se lui vuole rimanere si configura un reato.


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Confido fortemente in questo :unhappy: ma NELLA PRATICA se lui non se ne va che si fa, si chiamano i carabinieri e lo fanno sloggiare loro? ​


http://www.professionisti.it/enciclopedia/voce/2838/Mancata-esecuzione-ordine-giudice


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Confido fortemente in questo :unhappy: ma NELLA PRATICA se lui non se ne va che si fa, si chiamano i carabinieri e lo fanno sloggiare loro? ​


Si chiamano i carabinieri


----------



## Anais (29 Settembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, vi aggiorno su come procedono le cose, più che altro per "scaricarmi il fegato" almeno in parte...
> 
> A domanda diretta il fedifrago continua a dire che la relazione è finita MA, essendo stato scoperto nella "ricezione" dei SMS dalla signorina (a cui non rispondeva perché sa che gli controllo il telefono) ha avuto la brillante pensata di farsi una seconda scheda telefonica e naturalmente l'ho sgamato nel giro di un paio di giorni perché il suo cellulare risultava irraggiungibile per ore (usa un solo telefono).
> Nel frattempo il suo avvocato sta perdendo tempo per rimandare i documenti al mio; ho sollecitato mio marito il quale dice di aver sollecitato il suo avvocato; gli ho detto che perdere tempo non serve a niente perché la questione la posso mandare avanti anche da sola per via giudiziale (cosa che in realtà vorrei evitare), vediamo nei prossimi giorni.
> Il mio avvocato dice che al momento della sentenza, anche con la consensuale, il Giudice stabilirà che lui deve uscire di casa, vi risulta? Il suo avvocato credo gli abbia detto che può fare il "separato in casa" mentre il mio sostiene di no; voi che ci siete passati che potete dirmi? :unhappy:


Ciao.
Sollecita il tuo avvocato a inviare un fax o mail in cui si "sollecita" la controparte a rispondere.
Poi, facipure scrivere che la convivenza e' ormai a livelli di intollerabilita' e che il clima di tensione e forzata vicinanza, creano stress a te e  ai figli.
Il fatto che lui viva con te, avendo un amante e ricevendo sue telefonate ti crea irritazione e umiliazioni.
Fallo scrivere. Vedrai che il suo legale si allarma e al giudice servira' per decidere il suo immediato allontanamento.
Ma detto fra noi...se vi state separando, perche' gli controlli il telefono? Cosa ti interessa se sente ancora la tipa!


----------



## milli (29 Settembre 2013)

Ciao!
In una consensuale le condizioni della separazione sono predisposte dagli avvocati o dall'unico avvocato per entrambi nel ricorso per separazione. Il giudice, all'unica udienza detta presidenziale, perchè normalmente si svolge dinanzi al Presidente del Tribunale, omologa quanto previsto nel ricorso.
Il Giudice ha potere di indicare eventuali modifiche agli accordi intercorsi tra le parti SOLO per quanto riguarda i figli minori, in caso di determinazioni contrarie al loro interesse. 
Ma il ricorso è stato depositato? Non credo altrimenti già sapresti i tempi in cui coso dovrebbe andarsene.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## qwerty (11 Novembre 2013)

E rieccomi qua... Dopo aver perso altro tempo nelle "comunicazioni", il colpo di scena è stata la "ritrattazione" di tutti gli accordi messi a punto nelle settimane precedenti e fra l'altro a suo tempo non chiesti da me ma proposti DA LUI (tipo il passaggio di proprietà della casa cointestata a me per "toglierla dalle grinfie" della figlia naturale una volta riconosciuta); praticamente quello che offre è solo il mantenimento economico della bambina, con sua facoltà di restare in casa fino a quando gli serve (quindi in eterno, dico io, conoscendolo) e quando sarà in comodo e finalmente "accasato" è disponibile benignamente a fare la cessione della casa.

Oggi ho firmato i documenti per la separazione giudiziale.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Novembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> E rieccomi qua... Dopo aver perso altro tempo nelle "comunicazioni", il colpo di scena è stata la "ritrattazione" di tutti gli accordi messi a punto nelle settimane precedenti e fra l'altro a suo tempo non chiesti da me ma proposti DA LUI (tipo il passaggio di proprietà della casa cointestata a me per "toglierla dalle grinfie" della figlia naturale una volta riconosciuta); praticamente quello che offre è solo il mantenimento economico della bambina, con sua facoltà di restare in casa fino a quando gli serve (quindi in eterno, dico io, conoscendolo) e quando sarà in comodo e finalmente "accasato" è disponibile benignamente a fare la cessione della casa.
> 
> Oggi ho firmato i documenti per la separazione giudiziale.



Hai fatto bene.
E lo dico conoscendo ahimè bene quanto può essere cruda una giudiziale.
Ma penso che tu abbia non solo le carte ma anche il carattere per gestirla al meglio, mentre lui... no.
Forse per la tua civiltà ha creduto di poterti usare.

Chissà, magari vedendo che fai sul serio, ritratta velocemente e torna a più miti consigli.

In bocca al lupo. 

PS scusa ma sai qualcosa dell'altra bimba? Tuo marito (presto ex ti auguro) la vede o no?
Scusa non saranno questi i tuoi primi pensieri, ma la vita di quella piccina mi stringe il cuore...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2013)

Che brutta situazione Q:unhappy::amici:


----------



## qwerty (12 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> PS scusa ma sai qualcosa dell'altra bimba? Tuo marito (presto ex ti auguro) la vede o no?
> Scusa non saranno questi i tuoi primi pensieri, ma la vita di quella piccina mi stringe il cuore...


Ti capisco, dispiace anche a me sapere in che mani scellerate si trova; per quanto ne so (e a quanto mi dice mio marito) da dopo la convivenza-lampo non ha più avuto contatti con la bambina, ma potrebbe anche essere il contrario, in ogni caso se li ha lo fa per "accontentare" la "madre", non certo per il bene della bambina... :unhappy:


----------



## Anais (12 Novembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> E rieccomi qua... Dopo aver perso altro tempo nelle "comunicazioni", il colpo di scena è stata la "ritrattazione" di tutti gli accordi messi a punto nelle settimane precedenti e fra l'altro a suo tempo non chiesti da me ma proposti DA LUI (tipo il passaggio di proprietà della casa cointestata a me per "toglierla dalle grinfie" della figlia naturale una volta riconosciuta); praticamente quello che offre è solo il mantenimento economico della bambina, con sua facoltà di restare in casa fino a quando gli serve (quindi in eterno, dico io, conoscendolo) e quando sarà in comodo e finalmente "accasato" è disponibile benignamente a fare la cessione della casa.
> 
> Oggi ho firmato i documenti per la separazione giudiziale.


Hai fatto bene.
Con uno così non si ragiona.
Mi unisco agli in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Principessa (12 Novembre 2013)

Ho letto tutta la storia e il tuo ex marito è praticamente un soprammobile.

Ovviamente sta a te decidere, ma io non lo terrei in casa... per te sarebbe un ostacolo a una futura vita normale, a futuri uomini normali che potresti avere. Non se ne andrà mai, figurati. A meno che non trovi un'altra che se lo accolla.
Lascia sta... 
Meglio in questi casi vendere la casa e dividere a metà i soldi e ognuno si compra un posto suo.
I soldi non valgono un martirio come quello di avere in casa un ex coniuge che ti blocca.


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2013)

*Scusa*



qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...


Questo è il classico esempio di quel che succede quando si perdona...!


----------



## devastata (12 Novembre 2013)

qwerty ha detto:


> E rieccomi qua... Dopo aver perso altro tempo nelle "comunicazioni", il colpo di scena è stata la "ritrattazione" di tutti gli accordi messi a punto nelle settimane precedenti e fra l'altro a suo tempo non chiesti da me ma proposti DA LUI (tipo il passaggio di proprietà della casa cointestata a me per "toglierla dalle grinfie" della figlia naturale una volta riconosciuta); praticamente quello che offre è solo il mantenimento economico della bambina, con sua facoltà di restare in casa fino a quando gli serve (quindi in eterno, dico io, conoscendolo) e quando sarà in comodo e finalmente "accasato" è disponibile benignamente a fare la cessione della casa.
> 
> Oggi ho firmato i documenti per la separazione giudiziale.



Assurdo da parte sua, forse non si rende conto delle difficoltà e dei costi di una giudiziale, in cui gli avvocati ci sguazzano, e dei tempi biblici.

Dispiace sapere che oltre al tradimento ed alle tragiche conseguenze devi pure patire per la separazione.

Evita almeno di preparargli pranzo e cena, di lavargli la biancheria, almeno questo!


----------



## qwerty (21 Febbraio 2014)

*Beautiful mica è finito!*

Ciao, aggiorno qui l'ultima puntata della mia storia, visto che l'ALTRA DISCUSSIONE è stata chiusa.

Ieri abbiamo avuto l'udienza per la separazione giudiziale. Nel frattempo mio marito aveva presentato una comparsa in risposta al mio ricorso contenete ogni tipo di falsità, dal fatto che mi aveva confessato lui di avere un'altra, al fatto che eravamo praticamente d'accordo a restare insieme per nostra figlia anche se ognuno si era rifatto una propria vita (?!?), comprese due cose verificabili documentalmente (ma un avvocato può far dichiarare e sottoscrivere il falso ad un proprio assistito?), di cui una fantastica: ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere che il finanziamento che ha chiesto e che paga tramite bollettino postale che gli arriva a casa della sua concubina, di cui a me non ha mai detto niente e che ho scoperto dopo mesi (e lui ovviamente ha negato), è stato richiesto per necessità straordinarie della famiglia!!!

Comunque, alla fine è uscito con una proposta "micragnosa" per quanto riguarda il mantenimento della bambina e con la proposta di intestare la sua metà della casa a nostra figlia. Il tutto solo per guadagnare tempo in cui restare in casa! Ho rifiutato e detto chiaro e tondo al Giudice che il mio principale problema era togliermelo da casa, il resto lo vediamo dopo! Siamo in attesa dei provvedimenti provvisori, ma dubito che il Giudice possa stabilire un mantenimento più micragnoso di quello offerto da mio marito , in compenso ci ha già anticipato che gli concederà del tempo (circa un mese) per cercarsi una sistemazione.  Pare non ne abbia avuto abbastanza...


Ora chiedo a chi ci è già passato: in caso non raggiungessimo un qualche accordo (cosa che auspico), ci sarà un momento in cui il Giudice entrerà nel merito della questione? Mi spiego: non ci ha (almeno a me) praticamente chiesto NIENTE relativamente al nostro matrimonio, al fatto che esista e da quanto tempo questa relazione, che ci sia una figlia in fase di riconoscimento legale di mezzo e cose simili; come dovrebbe fare a stabilire se c'è colpa, dalle due righe che abbiamo scritto nel ricorso e nel controricorso (neanche di quelle abbiamo parlato!)?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, aggiorno qui l'ultima puntata della mia storia, visto che l'ALTRA DISCUSSIONE è stata chiusa.
> 
> Ieri abbiamo avuto l'udienza per la separazione giudiziale. Nel frattempo mio marito aveva presentato una comparsa in risposta al mio ricorso contenete ogni tipo di falsità, dal fatto che mi aveva confessato lui di avere un'altra, al fatto che eravamo praticamente d'accordo a restare insieme per nostra figlia anche se ognuno si era rifatto una propria vita (?!?), comprese due cose verificabili documentalmente (ma un avvocato può far dichiarare e sottoscrivere il falso ad un proprio assistito?), di cui una fantastica: ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere che il finanziamento che ha chiesto e che paga tramite bollettino postale che gli arriva a casa della sua concubina, di cui a me non ha mai detto niente e che ho scoperto dopo mesi (e lui ovviamente ha negato), è stato richiesto per necessità straordinarie della famiglia!!!
> 
> ...


Non è stata chiusa.
Si chiude da sola per inattività.
Tu vai là e su strumenti discussione puoi riaprirla
Perchè tu l'hai creata.
E le chiavi per quella discussione ce le hai solo tu.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, aggiorno qui l'ultima puntata della mia storia, visto che l'ALTRA DISCUSSIONE è stata chiusa.
> 
> Ieri abbiamo avuto l'udienza per la separazione giudiziale. Nel frattempo mio marito aveva presentato una comparsa in risposta al mio ricorso contenete ogni tipo di falsità, dal fatto che mi aveva confessato lui di avere un'altra, al fatto che eravamo praticamente d'accordo a restare insieme per nostra figlia anche se ognuno si era rifatto una propria vita (?!?), comprese due cose verificabili documentalmente (ma un avvocato può far dichiarare e sottoscrivere il falso ad un proprio assistito?), di cui una fantastica: ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere che il finanziamento che ha chiesto e che paga tramite bollettino postale che gli arriva a casa della sua concubina, di cui a me non ha mai detto niente e che ho scoperto dopo mesi (e lui ovviamente ha negato), è stato richiesto per necessità straordinarie della famiglia!!!
> 
> ...


*

Sono gli avvocati che devono far presente determinate aggravanti, altrimenti i Giudici, quasi tutti, se ne infischiano, per loro siamo numeri e pratiche da smaltire.

Auguri cara. Spero per te se la trovi finalmente un altra casa. 
*


----------



## qwerty (21 Febbraio 2014)

...


----------



## qwerty (21 Febbraio 2014)

Grazie contepinceton, credevo che questi poteri li avessero solo i mod! 

Grazie anche a disincantata per la risposta, nel caso so come comportarmi.


----------



## perplesso (21 Febbraio 2014)

in pratica,oltre a buttarlo fuori di casa e a costringerlo ad un mantenimento per vostra figlia più corposo,cosa vorresti?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ciao, ieri abbiamo avuto l'udienza per la separazione giudiziale. Nel frattempo mio marito aveva presentato una comparsa in risposta al mio ricorso contenete ogni tipo di falsità, dal fatto che mi aveva confessato lui di avere un'altra, al fatto che eravamo praticamente d'accordo a restare insieme per nostra figlia anche se ognuno si era rifatto una propria vita (?!?), comprese due cose verificabili documentalmente (ma un avvocato può far dichiarare e sottoscrivere il falso ad un proprio assistito?), di cui una fantastica: ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere che il finanziamento che ha chiesto e che paga tramite bollettino postale che gli arriva a casa della sua concubina, di cui a me non ha mai detto niente e che ho scoperto dopo mesi (e lui ovviamente ha negato), è stato richiesto per necessità straordinarie della famiglia!!!
> 
> Comunque, alla fine è uscito con una proposta "micragnosa" per quanto riguarda il mantenimento della bambina e con la proposta di intestare la sua metà della casa a nostra figlia. Il tutto solo per guadagnare tempo in cui restare in casa! Ho rifiutato e detto chiaro e tondo al Giudice che il mio principale problema era togliermelo da casa, il resto lo vediamo dopo! Siamo in attesa dei provvedimenti provvisori, ma dubito che il Giudice possa stabilire un mantenimento più micragnoso di quello offerto da mio marito , in compenso ci ha già anticipato che gli concederà del tempo (circa un mese) per cercarsi una sistemazione.  Pare non ne abbia avuto abbastanza...
> 
> ...



Ciao cara,

la cosa, se continua, sarà lunga purtroppo.

Io ci sono passata, e ho chiuso dopo due anni, ma non perchè sia finita la giudiziale in sè, perchè dopo due anni siamo riusciti ad accordarci...

Il giudice in pratica non vi chiederà nulla. Tutto quanto sarà scritto e consegnato in "memorie" dagli avvocati. A un certo punto si potranno chiamare testimoni. Il giudice non è un consulente familiare, avrà meno a che fare possibile con questioni "sentimentali". Solo carte.

ora c'è la memoria e la contromemoria.
Poi risponderete alla contromemoria
Usciranno altre cose dopo i provvedimenti provvisori.
Se c'è l'affidamento della figlia ci potrebbero essere perizie psicologiche.
Poi i testimoni.
Poi altre memorie o ricorsi...

Adesso sono di fretta, ma se vuoi scrivimi in privato tramite mp e ti racconto meglio.

Coraggio...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> la cosa, se continua, sarà lunga purtroppo.
> 
> ...


Mi stupisce peró che la tua memoria sia breve. Il tuo avvocato non ha scritto dell'altra figlia?
Questo non mi torna.


----------



## disincantata (21 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi stupisce peró che la tua memoria sia breve. Il tuo avvocato non ha scritto dell'altra figlia?
> Questo non mi torna.



Forse non ne ha parlato perchè lui non l'ha ancora riconosciuta, inoltre, ripensandoci, può diventare un problema in più, in quanto Lui deve dividere il suo reddito anche con questa 'nuova' figlia. Quindi non so fino a che punto convenga farlo presente.

Insomma, l'importante è che questo bell'elemento se ne vada di casa, sperare che possa dare molto per il mantenimento della prima figlia la vedo molto dura per come è messo.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Febbraio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse non ne ha parlato perchè lui non l'ha ancora riconosciuta, inoltre, ripensandoci, può diventare un problema in più, in quanto Lui deve dividere il suo reddito anche con questa 'nuova' figlia. Quindi non so fino a che punto convenga farlo presente.
> 
> Insomma, l'importante è che questo bell'elemento se ne vada di casa, sperare che possa dare molto per il mantenimento della prima figlia la vedo molto dura per come è messo.


L'altra figlia ha diritto al mantenimento del padre, c'è poco da fare e da quel poco che ha scritto penso di capire che qwerty non le negherebbe quello che le spetta neppure se potesse.

Anche se in effetti le cose si complicano parecchio. La figlia naturale ha diritto anche a parte dell'eredità del padre quindi se ha già riconosciuto la bambina temo che la sua parte di casa non possa andare interame te alla figlia di qwerty, anche se ora gliela intesta. Questo a prescindere se viene fuori ora o dopo.

diciamo che non parlare della bambina non modifica gli accordi economici perchè tanto i diritti di entrambe le piccole saranno posso o essere tutelati con un ricorso in qualunque momento, e se gli accordi con qwerty ledono quelli della figlia naturale possono e saranno cambiati.

invece la presenza della piccola è importante ai fini del riconoscimento della colpa...


----------



## qwerty (21 Febbraio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in pratica,oltre a buttarlo fuori di casa e a costringerlo ad un mantenimento per vostra figlia più corposo,cosa vorresti?


Ho deciso a malincuore per la giudiziale SOLO per farlo uscire di casa. Per il resto mi andava bene l'accordo che avevamo praticamente concluso per la consensuale e che poi LUI ha ritrattato non tanto per la parte economica ma semplicemente perché, visto che la sua innamorata si è tirata indietro dalla convivenza  ed è tornata da mammina, non può permettersi di vivere da solo e quindi pretende di restare in casa "nostra". Ma io non sono sua madre, per quale motivo dovrei continuare a tollerare questa situazione?



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi stupisce peró che la tua memoria sia breve. Il tuo avvocato non ha scritto dell'altra figlia?
> Questo non mi torna.


Il mio avvocato ha esposto i fatti in maniera precisa ma senza "allargarsi" troppo. In pratica ha scritto che io sono "casualmente" venuta a conoscenza della relazione e che mio marito a quel punto ha confermato la relazione e il fatto che da questa relazione sia nata una figlia che sta riconoscendo legalmente, quindi ha elencato le mie richieste, in primis l'allontanamento immediato di mio marito e poi la richiesta economica (qui ha "sparato alto" immagino pensando al ribasso da parte del Giudice, non su mia richiesta!). Ha ritenuto opportuno restare "vago" sui tempi, pensa che non vada a mio favore il fatto che bene o male la cosa l'ho scoperta da quasi 5 anni. Nella sua comparsa però mio marito ha confermato la relazione e il riconoscimento in corso.

Non ho idea di a che punto sia il riconoscimento; ovviamente mio marito non me ne parla; il tutto dovrebbe essere iniziato da almeno un anno e circa da settembre scorso hanno già fatto i test del DNA a tutti e tre gli interessati; i risultati non li so, ovviamente.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...invece la presenza della piccola è importante ai fini del riconoscimento della colpa...


Sinceramente ci conto su questo; oltretutto, udite udite, sospetto che la signorina sia nuovamente incinta! Pensate quanto è pirla mio marito... Se fosse veramente così lui non vorrà tenere il bambino esattamente come l'altra volta, bisogna vedere se questa volta lei farà come con la prima figlia, quindi se ne infischia di quel che pensa lui e lo tiene oppure si rende conto che, se l'altra volta era una situazione difficile, adesso è pure peggio. Tempismo perfetto, direi...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2014)

Non so come consigliarti.
Mi dispiace tantissimo!
Una situazione molto brutta.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come consigliarti.
> Mi dispiace tantissimo!
> Una situazione molto brutta.
> Un abbraccio.


hai notato che ci sono delle discussioni...spiazzanti?

dove ti rendi conto, che qualunque cosa dici o pensi,
 sarebbe inutile e forse controproducente?
augurare coraggio, sembra mistificazione,
incitare pure,
commentare anche peggio.
però merita tutto il possibile.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai notato che ci sono delle discussioni...spiazzanti?
> 
> dove ti rendi conto, che qualunque cosa dici o pensi,
> sarebbe inutile e forse controproducente?
> ...


... non vorrei mai averti come contro-parte da nessuna parte...


----------



## Spider (21 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... non vorrei mai averti come contro-parte da nessuna parte...


e perchè?
perchè sono cinico?
io non lo sono, sono solo vero.
io invece ti vorrei eccome...come controparte.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Febbraio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e perchè?
> .


No... adesso apro un thread in tema...


----------



## qwerty (6 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ho deciso a malincuore per la giudiziale SOLO per farlo uscire di casa. Per il resto mi andava bene l'accordo che avevamo praticamente concluso per la consensuale e che poi LUI ha ritrattato non tanto per la parte economica ma semplicemente perché, visto che la sua innamorata si è tirata indietro dalla convivenza  ed è tornata da mammina, non può permettersi di vivere da solo e quindi pretende di restare in casa "nostra". Ma io non sono sua madre, per quale motivo dovrei continuare a tollerare questa situazione?
> ...


A due settimane dall'udienza, oggi sono stati notificati i provvedimenti provvisori. Per la parte economica, il Giudice ha stabilito una cifra superiore a quella offerta nella sua memoria da mio marito; la cifra stabilita è quella che avevamo concordato inizialmente durante il tentativo di consensuale; la cosa principale è che adesso c'è una data CERTA (31 marzo) oltre la quale mio marito non ha più diritto di restare a casa. 

Ora che succede? E' già stata fissata la prossima udienza per fine ottobre (!); ho tempo fino a fine maggio per produrre una memoria integrativa, avete consigli da darmi? A questo punto dovrei "sottolineare" la questione "colpa"? 

Da quel che ho capito, "a voce" con il Giudice non si entrerà mai nel merito della storia, quindi la mia memoria dovrebbe essere il "riassunto" della mia vita almeno degli ultimi due anni (dal deteriorarsi definitivo del rapporto in poi)? 

Per la cronaca: avevo ragione, la compagna di mio marito è incinta. Hanno deciso per l'interruzione della gravidanza, che sarà la prossima settimana, sempre che lei non cambi idea all'ultimo momento...  Un'altra vittima di Romeo  e Giulietta. :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (6 Marzo 2014)

*Qwerty*

Non ti dico niente sulla tua memoria.

Però se ti serve un lanciafiamme per fare pulizia,basta che fai un fischio 

ci mancava solo l'aborto per questioni tattiche, adesso


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> A due settimane dall'udienza, oggi sono stati notificati i provvedimenti provvisori. Per la parte economica, il Giudice ha stabilito una cifra superiore a quella offerta nella sua memoria da mio marito; la cifra stabilita è quella che avevamo concordato inizialmente durante il tentativo di consensuale; la cosa principale è che adesso c'è una data CERTA (31 marzo) oltre la quale mio marito non ha più diritto di restare a casa.
> 
> Ora che succede? E' già stata fissata la prossima udienza per fine ottobre (!); ho tempo fino a fine maggio per produrre una memoria integrativa, *avete consigli da darmi?* A questo punto dovrei "sottolineare" la questione "colpa"?
> 
> ...


Il primo aprile cambia serratura e di a tuo marito di tenersi per se gravidanze ed aborti dell'altra.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> A due settimane dall'udienza, oggi sono stati notificati i provvedimenti provvisori. Per la parte economica, il Giudice ha stabilito una cifra superiore a quella offerta nella sua memoria da mio marito; la cifra stabilita è quella che avevamo concordato inizialmente durante il tentativo di consensuale; la cosa principale è che adesso c'è una data CERTA (31 marzo) oltre la quale mio marito non ha più diritto di restare a casa.
> 
> Ora che succede? E' già stata fissata la prossima udienza per fine ottobre (!); ho tempo fino a fine maggio per produrre una memoria integrativa, avete consigli da darmi? A questo punto dovrei "sottolineare" la questione "colpa"?
> 
> ...



Intanto almeno sono stabiliti i soldini, e il fatto che lui se ne vada.

Scusa, io volentierissimo ti dico la mia sulla memoria, ma dovresti parlarne col tuo avvocato... se ti ha lasciato con questi dubbi, se non sai cosa succede, se non hai un rapporto di fiducia col tuo avvocato, non è meglio cambiarlo?
Anche se, cambiare in corsa a me non è mai parsa una buona idea a meno di grossi problemi.
La memoria alla fine la scrive l'avvocato, grazie alle cose che dici tu, ma la scrive lui...

Cmq.

La tua memoria integrativa deve innanzitutto rispondere a quello che avrà scritto tuo marito nella sua. Quindi, confutare che tu fossi d'accordo per quel pagamento che dicevi etc etc.

Poi, andare più nel dettaglio delle cose che hai scritto. Se non tutto quello che dici almeno la maggior parte deve essere verificabile, o con prove scritte, o almeno con testimoni. 
Consulenze familiari? Amici comuni? Familiari?
Gli eventuali testimoni non vengono chiamati in questa sede, cmq potrai chiamare pure la compagna (ma non si erano lasciati? E se è ancora compagna, perchè non torna a vivere con lei?) di tuo marito.

Il punto della colpa è non solo dimostrare che lui si è comportato male, ma che la causa della fine del matrimonio risale proprio al suo comportamento.
in questo senso, in effetti dovresti spiegare come mai è passato tanto tempo da quando hai scoperto della sua relazione.
Spiega l'assenza di tuo marito dalla vita coniugale, e parentale -se così è.
Non basta e non serve dire di litigi o che lui è brutto e cattivo. Devi descrivere il deteriorarsi del rapporto, di come questo è stato causato da lui, e di come i tuoi tentativi non abbiano avuto buon fine.

Però davvero, penso che faresti bene a parlarne col tuo avvocato. E se non ti da retta, magari consultati con un altro, tanto per.

Sull'aborto, non commento.

Ah.

Se la figlia di tuo marito viene riconosciuta da tuo marito, guarda che lei E' erede. E intestare la parte di casa di lui a vostra figlia risulta NON legale, perchè lede l'altra bambina. La madre dell'altra bambina potrebbe -e, scusa, dovrebbe, perchè la bimba povera lei che colpa ne ha...- fare ricorso e annullare tale procedimento.

Pensateci per tempo, perchè le piccole non si trovino in casini notarili.


----------



## qwerty (6 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non ti dico niente sulla tua memoria.
> 
> Però se ti serve un lanciafiamme per fare pulizia,basta che fai un fischio
> 
> ...


Ci vorrebbe davvero... 



disincantata ha detto:


> Il primo aprile cambia serratura e di a tuo marito di tenersi per se gravidanze ed aborti dell'altra.


Non ce n'è bisogno, quando se n'è andato in agosto mi sono fatta rendere la chiave e non gliel'ho mai resa, adesso suona per entrare in casa. 



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Intanto almeno sono stabiliti i soldini, e il fatto che lui se ne vada.
> 
> Scusa, io volentierissimo ti dico la mia sulla memoria, ma dovresti parlarne col tuo avvocato... se ti ha lasciato con questi dubbi, se non sai cosa succede, se non hai un rapporto di fiducia col tuo avvocato, non è meglio cambiarlo?
> Anche se, cambiare in corsa a me non è mai parsa una buona idea a meno di grossi problemi.
> La memoria alla fine la scrive l'avvocato, grazie alle cose che dici tu, ma la scrive lui...


Ancora con l'avvocato non ci ho proprio parlato, dovrei andare lunedi; finora è stato abbastanza cauto e devo dire che preferisco così; di avvocati "sbruffoni" del tipo "in 15 giorni lo sbattiamo fuori" ne avevo sentiti altri prima di andare da lui; mi hanno sempre lasciata perplessa per questa "facilità" nel mettere le cose e infatti avevo ragione, i mesi stanno passando e mio marito è ancora in casa... E' che sono diffidente in generale nei confronti degli avvocati, loro non perdono mai (qualcuno alla fine comunque li paga) , quindi volevo capire come procedono queste cose per rendermi conto se lui sta facendo le cose per il meglio. Alla fine io sono contenta così, volevo un contributo economico oggettivamente adeguato (anche al reddito di mio marito) e che mio marito se ne andasse da casa; queste due cose le ho avute, quindi mi chiedo a cosa mi serva produrre un'altra memoria, non so se mi spiego...  Adesso il punto è definire se c'è effettivamente colpa da parte sua? E se viene riconosciuto dal Giudice che c'è colpa, questo cosa comporta?


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq.
> 
> La tua memoria integrativa deve innanzitutto rispondere a quello che avrà scritto tuo marito nella sua. Quindi, confutare che tu fossi d'accordo per quel pagamento che dicevi etc etc.


Le cose palesemente false della memoria di mio marito le ho già fatte presente al Giudice nella prima udienza e sono state verbalizzate.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Poi, andare più nel dettaglio delle cose che hai scritto. Se non tutto quello che dici almeno la maggior parte deve essere verificabile, o con prove scritte, o almeno con testimoni.
> Consulenze familiari? Amici comuni? Familiari?


Mio marito ha ammesso la relazione nella memoria ma sostiene che il matrimonio era finito da tempo e che ognuno ha una propria vita indipendente. Io devo rispondere che fino a tutto il 2012 non era così nel senso che lui si comportava come se fossimo una famiglia continuando a negare la relazione? Che nel 2012 abbiamo fatto una vacanza tutti insieme (e qui potrebbe servire la fattura dell'albergo?)? Dici cose di questo genere?


Nausicaa ha detto:


> Gli eventuali testimoni non vengono chiamati in questa sede, cmq potrai chiamare pure la compagna (ma non si erano lasciati? E se è ancora compagna, perchè non torna a vivere con lei?) di tuo marito.


Si erano lasciati, poi come lui è rientrato in casa lei le si è ributtata subito addosso. Non le torna comodo vivere con lui sia dal punto di vista economico sia per il fatto che lei non vuole avere niente a che fare con mia figlia e se vanno a vivere insieme le toccherà averci a che fare per forza. E' LEI che non vuole andare a vivere con lui!



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se la figlia di tuo marito viene riconosciuta da tuo marito, guarda che lei E' erede. E intestare la parte di casa di lui a vostra figlia risulta NON legale, perchè lede l'altra bambina. La madre dell'altra bambina potrebbe -e, scusa, dovrebbe, perchè la bimba povera lei che colpa ne ha...- fare ricorso e annullare tale procedimento.
> 
> Pensateci per tempo, perchè le piccole non si trovino in casini notarili.


Io lo so, è lui che vive in un altro mondo!


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

A mio parere non le conviene proprio cambiare avvocato, ogni volta è un salasso.

Anche perchè lui non naviga nell'oro, c'è poco da spillare.

Altra cosa se lui fosse benestante, ma se non se ne va di casa perchè fa fatica a mantenersi è inutile sprecare soldi in avvocati, per me ne hanno già spesi troppi quando con un pò di testa potevano fare una consensuale, ma vabbè, con certi uomini non si ragiona proprio.

Piuttosto quando anche l'altra bambina sarà riconosciuta  lui potrebbe essere chiamato dalla madre a pagare gli alimenti e quindi potrebbe chiedere la revisione dell'assegno stabilito oggi dal Giudice.

Girala come vuoi questa separazione è brutta ed in più i soldi sono troppo pochi per tutti.

Riguardo alla casa cointestata se c'è un mutuo lei potrebbe chiedere di accollarselo e come risarcimento farsi cedere il 50% della casa. 

Inutile pensare fin da adesso alle future eredità.

Una volta intestata a lei nulla le vieta di venderla, dopo 5 anni per questioni fiscali.

Se lei acquisisce il 50% della casa in fase di separazione è esente da imposte, deve però essere dichiarato e verbalizzato dal Giudice.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ci vorrebbe davvero...
> 
> Non ce n'è bisogno, quando se n'è andato in agosto mi sono fatta rendere la chiave e non gliel'ho mai resa, adesso suona per entrare in casa.
> 
> ...




Se a tuo marito viene addebitata la colpa tra le altre cose deve pagare lui le tue spese legali.
Se si cambia e si torna a una consensuale, ognuno paga le sue.
Con la colpa poi lui non ha più diritto alla tua eredità, nè a un eventuale assegno di mantenimento, ma tanto qua è già lui che lo da a te.
Altre differenze chiedile all'avvocato...

Ma se tu hai già quel che vuoi, perchè ormai non passare alla consensuale? Se tuo marito finalmente si schiarisce la vista su quello che può e NON può ottenere...


Proprio così.
Lui lì dice che sì, non può negare la relazione e la bimba, ma non era quella la causa della fine del matrimonio, il vostro matrimonio era già finito e la sua nuova relazione era una conseguenza.
Tu dirai che invece prima andava tutto bene -fattura ok, ma anche testimoni che eravate coppietta con baci, che so, sempre che sia vero- e che è stata la sua relazione a mandare tutto all'aria.


----------



## qwerty (6 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se a tuo marito viene addebitata la colpa tra le altre cose deve pagare lui le tue spese legali.
> Se si cambia e si torna a una consensuale, ognuno paga le sue.
> Con la colpa poi lui non ha più diritto alla tua eredità, nè a un eventuale assegno di mantenimento, ma tanto qua è già lui che lo da a te.
> Altre differenze chiedile all'avvocato...
> ...


 La mia speranza era prima ed è ancora di arrivare alla consensuale; lui non era contrario a questo ma ha semplicemente cercato di perdere tempo facendo proposte e poi ritrattandole solo per continuare a restare in casa. Anche la cessione della casa l'aveva proposta lui, poi l'ha ritrattata pensando che il mantenerne la proprietà gli desse il diritto di restarci dentro (su questo credo che la colpa sia dell'idiota del suo avvocato).

Adesso anche il solo non doverne pagare le spese potrebbe fargli rivalutare l'idea della cessione e quindi cercare un accordo consensuale...

Per l'ultima questione, non siamo mai stati, neanche da fidanzati a vent'anni, una "coppietta tutta baci", eravamo una coppia normale, che frequentava gli stessi amici da tanti anni; tutti sono caduti dalle nuvole quando ho raccontato quello che stava succedendo, nessuno aveva mai avuto sospetti che lui potesse avere una doppia vita...


----------



## Gian (6 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so come consigliarti.
> Mi dispiace tantissimo!
> Una situazione molto brutta.
> Un abbraccio.



...ce ne sono di peggiori....


 

P.S. Qwerty, lascia fare al tuo avvocato. Sa lui quello che deve fare.


----------



## animalibera (6 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...




Leggendo la tua storia...mi è venuta la pelle d'oca e tanta tristezza per tua figlia...e anche per l'altra bambina....ora lui si rende conto di quello che si è cercato..sembra..proteggi tua figlia e non sobbarcarti ancora i problemi di tuo marito e dell'altra...che si arrangino....


----------



## qwerty (27 Marzo 2014)

*COLPO DI SCENA...*

Buonasera, sono così avvilita, non ho parole...

Un'ORA FA ho saputo dal mio avvocato che DOMANI MATTINA ci sarà una udienza in quanto l'avvocato di mio marito ha presentato una istanza per prorogare il suo allontanamento in quanto in "soli 25 giorni" non è riuscito a trovare una sistemazione... Avrebbe dovuto andarsene lunedì...

Pensate che sia veramente possibile che ottenga altro tempo?


----------



## disincantata (27 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Buonasera, sono così avvilita, non ho parole...
> 
> Un'ORA FA ho saputo dal mio avvocato che DOMANI MATTINA ci sarà una udienza in quanto l'avvocato di mio marito ha presentato una istanza per prorogare il suo allontanamento in quanto in "soli 25 giorni" non è riuscito a trovare una sistemazione... Avrebbe dovuto andarsene lunedì...
> 
> Pensate che sia veramente possibile che ottenga altro tempo?



Temo di si, con la giustizia italiana.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2014)

:unhappy:
Mi spiace.
Certamente è giusta la tutela perché una persona non finisca su una panchina.
Certamente i giudici sono umani e saranno anche loro influenzati dal timore di creare una situazione del genere.

Lui non è allergico a nulla :carneval: ?


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

dite a questo signore di pigliarsi una casa in affitto.
forse riuscite a convincerlo...


----------



## qwerty (28 Marzo 2014)

Dieci giorni. :unhappy: Il termine è stato spostato al 10 aprile.

Il Giudice era anche piuttosto irritata per le motivazioni dell'istanza e ha fatto presente al lamentoso avvocato di mio marito, che chiedeva di spostare il termine almeno di un altro mese, che i 30 giorni avuti (senza contare il periodo precedente l'udienza, in cui già sapeva che comunque avrebbe dovuto andarsene prima o poi) sono più che sufficienti per tutti per trovarsi una sistemazione, ha letteralmente detto "mica deve trovare subito la casa della sua vita"! 

Vediamo che altro si inventa da qui al 10 aprile...


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Dieci giorni. :unhappy: Il termine è stato spostato al 10 aprile.
> Il Giudice era anche piuttosto irritata per le motivazioni dell'istanza e ha fatto presente al lamentoso avvocato di mio marito, che chiedeva di spostare il termine almeno di un altro mese, che i 30 giorni avuti (senza contare il periodo precedente l'udienza, in cui già sapeva che comunque avrebbe dovuto andarsene prima o poi) sono più che sufficienti per tutti per trovarsi una sistemazione, ha letteralmente detto "mica deve trovare subito la casa della sua vita"!
> Vediamo che altro si inventa da qui al 10 aprile...



siete in fase presidenziale?
oppure siete già davanti all'istruttore che deve decidere sulla sep. giudiziale?
(sembrerebbe la seconda ipotesi).
Ovviamente lui nicchia, o meglio lo fa il suo avvocato,comunque cerca di stare
tranquilla perchè da quello che hai scritto il giudice pare bene orientato nel senso delle tue ragioni.
di soluzioni se ne possono trovare tante: una casa di un amico; la casa dei genitori; la
casa che potrebbe prendersi in affitto.
Non meravigliarti perchè di situazioni come queste ce ne sono tante, mi raccontò un'amica
che il suo ex fece di tutto per  non uscire di casa. anzi sul finire propose addirittura una
riconciliazione, ovviamente finita nel nulla dopo un paio di mesi; alla fine tra una cosa e
l'altra lei ottenne l'assegnazione della casa dopo 2 o 3 anni e comunque lui tenne comportamenti
provocatori (tipo distacco del lavello, si prese vari elettrodomestici, ecc.).
può inventarsi di tutto, aspettati qualsiasi atteggiamento, l'essenziale è che il magistrato
abbia il controllo della situazione e non si "beva" le sue furbate.


----------



## qwerty (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> siete in fase presidenziale?
> oppure siete già davanti all'istruttore che deve decidere sulla sep. giudiziale?
> (sembrerebbe la seconda ipotesi).
> Ovviamente lui nicchia, o meglio lo fa il suo avvocato,comunque cerca di stare
> ...


Ad oggi c'è stata solo una prima udienza ed è stata fissata la seconda per fine ottobre. Quella di oggi è stata una udienza "straordinaria" in seguito alla presentazione dell'istanza di mio marito. Credo di aver capito che siamo ancora in fase presidenziale... 

Dove può andare mio marito, scusate tanto, ma credo che non sia più un problema mio! La sua dolce compagna a cui piace fare la famiglia del Mulino Bianco dovrà prima o poi assumersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni o no? Che lo ospiti a casa sua!

Per quanto riguarda i paventabili comportamenti di mio marito, per ora ha "solo" minacciato di licenziarsi (in modo da non dovermi più passare gli alimenti) e tornare nella sua città di origine; francamente quello che mi interessa è che se ne vada da casa, poi faccia come vuole! :unhappy:


----------



## Gian (28 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Ad oggi c'è stata solo una prima udienza ed è stata fissata la seconda per fine ottobre. Quella di oggi è stata una udienza "straordinaria" in seguito alla presentazione dell'istanza di mio marito. Credo di aver capito che siamo ancora in fase presidenziale...
> Dove può andare mio marito, scusate tanto, ma credo che non sia più un problema mio! La sua dolce compagna a cui piace fare la famiglia del Mulino Bianco dovrà prima o poi assumersi la responsabilità delle sue azioni o no? Che lo ospiti a casa sua!
> Per quanto riguarda i paventabili comportamenti di mio marito, per ora ha "solo" minacciato di licenziarsi (in modo da non dovermi più passare gli alimenti) e tornare nella sua città di origine; francamente quello che mi interessa è che se ne vada da casa, poi faccia come vuole! :unhappy:


ma non ha soldi quest'uomo?
E' disoccupato?
prende un paio di stanze in affitto e bonanotte sonatori.
E' chiaro che sta ciurlando nel  manico, tu lascia fare al tuo avvocato che queste cose capitano
molto più di quanto noi pensiamo.
Che si licenzi...intelligente,così muore di fame. Che genio, ci sono gli accertamenti patrimoniali
se ha soldi nascosti da qualche parte. 
è solo tattica, figurati se si licenzia, l'80& delle cose che si dicono lì dentro sono sparate
un 20% è la verità.
ciao


----------



## qwerty (28 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma non ha soldi quest'uomo?
> E' disoccupato?
> prende un paio di stanze in affitto e bonanotte sonatori.
> E' chiaro che sta ciurlando nel  manico, tu lascia fare al tuo avvocato che queste cose capitano
> ...


Francamente non me ne può fregar di meno se si licenzia o no, faccia come crede... Soldi non ne ha, ne "a vista" né nascosti, semplicemente perché appena li ha in mano li spende; un po' è sempre stato così, un po' deve fare lo splendido con la sua amica... 
Ha cinquant'anni ma si comporta come un tredicenne, anche con i soldi... :unhappy:

C'era una qualche possibilità che se la potesse cavare se la signorina andava a vivere con lui accollandosi metà delle spese, ma ormai è pacifico che questa non ci pensa neanche!


----------



## disincantata (28 Marzo 2014)

Non so perchè ma pensavo fosse molto più giovane. 50 anni e cosi immaturo?  Non c'è speranza. Ti auguro se ne vada veramente, la vedo dura.


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma pensavo fosse molto più giovane. 50 anni e cosi immaturo?  Non c'è speranza. Ti auguro se ne vada veramente, la vedo dura.


basta frequentare le aule giudiziarie e se ne vedono di tutti i tipi.
sono al corrente di una coppia di ultra 80enni che si stanno separando,
si va dalle coppie sposate da pochissimi mesi, quindi giovani, fino al divorzio
nella terza età.
Non è immaturo...è furbo , cattivo e ben consigliato. 
Non molla la casa, digli scemo...

rileggiamo le storie dall'inizio, questa è molto complessa e travagliata....
e drammaticamente reale :unhappy:

#1
Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.

Classico inizio: lui che comincia ad avere un rapporto sempre più morboso con il cellulare; la parte razionale di me che drizza le antenne e subito un'altra parte le fa abbassare pensando "non LUI!", fatto sta che esattamente 4 anni fa, il 15 agosto 2009, riesco a mettere le mani sul suo cellulare e trovo le "prove" dell'esistenza di un'altra. Sua collega, dove ho lavorato anche io anni prima, quindi tramite ex colleghi in pochi minuti scopro la sua identità. Diciotto anni più giovane, è la compagna di un altro tizio che lavora lì ed hanno avuto da pochi mesi una figlia.

Non una parola, scendo in garage, prendo una valigia la porto in casa e chiedo con la massima calma a mio marito di andarsene. Neanche lui una parola, sbiancato dal terrore (!), prende ed esce di casa. Solo che poi torna!
Parliamo. Io sono un tipo razionale, più pesanti sono i macigni che mi cadono addosso, meno sono "isteriche" le mie reazioni... Sempre nella massima calma chiedo chi è questa, da quanto tempo va avanti la cosa, quanto è profonda la cosa... Un paio di anni, praticamente è stato il "regalo" che si è fatto quando è nata nostra figlia; ovviamente la colpa era mia, che non lo capivo più, che non gli davo più affetto, era soffocato dal tran tran della vita familiare anche se naturalmente A ME non aveva mai parlato né dimostrato questo suo presunto disagio... Questa persona invece lo capiva e lo amava ma lui si rendeva conto di star distruggendo due famiglie e nonostante lei fosse "entrata nei suoi sentimenti" non riteneva giusto andare avanti in questa storia. Gli ho chiesto se la figlia che aveva avuto fosse sua, mi ha giurato e spergiurato di no. *Mi ha chiesto di perdonarlo e di provare a ricominciare. L'ho fatto, primo errore. *

Sempre per la mia razionalità avevo ben presente che la cosa non sarebbe potuta finire su due piedi, l'unica cosa che gli ho chiesto era di dirmi se la sentiva. Ovviamente non l'ha fatto ed ovviamente io lo scoprivo. Comunque si trattava solo di rari contatti via SMS perché lei era in maternità. 
Poi è rientrata a lavorare (l'aprile successivo) e naturalmente lui non me lo ha detto. Nel frattempo ha rotto la storia con il suo compagno. A luglio si fa beccare (!) un secondo telefono e scopro che hanno ripreso regolarmente contatti, lui dice da pochi giorni, per discutere di "voci" che stanno circolando sul posto di lavoro in merito alla loro storia (fino a quel momento nessuno aveva sospettato nulla), *non me la bevo, sono nuovi giuri e spergiuri mi incaxxo come una bestia ma neanche stavolta pretendo che se ne vada. Secondo errore.*
Passa il tempo, ogni tanto scopro qualche raro SMS e ancora sono discussioni, lui ha sempre la scusa pronta sul fatto che siano questioni di lavoro, fatto sta che non me ne parla mai. Divento sempre più insofferente e a fine 2011 gli do un ultimatum. Chiede il trasferimento in un'altra sede di lavoro, ma non glielo danno. Le cose continuano nello stesso modo, *rari contatti che io puntualmente scopro* ed il rapporto fra di noi si logora sempre di più. 
Circa un anno fa, _2012_ esasperata, *divento insistente nel chiedergli di andarsene di casa:* visto che non riesce a rinunciare a questa persona, che si impegni con lei definitivamente e liberi ME da questa situazione! 
*La scusa all'inizio è che non hanno soldi per trovare casa*, poi *inizia a cercare la casa* e l'accordo è che per Natale *esca di casa*. Arriva Natale e, naturalmente, *gli serve ancora tempo* perché non ha trovato un posto adatto. Lo scorso gennaio lo metto nuovamente alle strette e finalmente lui confessa di essere sicuro che la figlia di questa persona sia sua, di averlo sempre saputo così come lo sapeva il tizio che l'ha riconosciuta.:unhappy:
Perdono mesi perché la signorina pensa astutamente che invece di pagare l'affitto è meglio pagare il mutuo (!), *quindi la casa la stanno cercando per comprarla*! Il tempo passa e finalmente il genio capisce che economicamente non ce la faranno mai a comprare casa, quindi smette di cercare. Nel frattempo lui si impegna sempre di più con lei e sua figlia, si fa chiamare "papà" dalla bambina, si spaccia per il padre all'asilo di lei (nonostante il cognome diverso), porta la famigliola in giro, passa ogni minuto del suo tempo con loro, trascurando nostra figlia ed *ovviamente con me sono conflitti quotidiani* anche perché quanto sopra in merito all'"impegno" con la sua nuova famiglia non me lo dice lui, ma lo scopro io via via, lui continua a negare l'evidenza e a mentire spudoratamente... 
All'ennesima bugia (fine giugno 2013) vado dall'avvocato (alla buon'ora, direte voi!) e inizio la trafila per la separazione. Spaventato dalla lettera, ricomincia a *cercare casa (in affitto stavolta) e finalmente la trova. esce di casa a fine luglio.*

Altri problemi sorgono subito: la sua compagna *fa problemi per inserire mia figlia nella sua vita; sua figlia non sa che "suo padre" ha un'altra figlia e quindi non vuole farle incontrare la mia per non provocarle un altro shock emotivo (dopo che gli ha sottratto il primo "padre" non facendoglielo più vedere; ha intentato anche una causa legale per il disconoscimento)*.  Da parte sua, ovviamente neanche mia figlia ha preso bene la separazione e si sente "ospite" quando va a casa del padre perché lì non c'è niente di "suo" né un gioco né un letto né niente altro che la faccia sentire parte di quella famiglia, che peraltro sa che esiste ma non ha mai visto. Quando mia figlia va da lui (poche ore alla volta), la compagna prende la figlia e se ne va. La pensata che ha avuto mio marito è quella di venire a fare il padre qui, a casa "mia", e si stupisce che io non tolleri, da "moglie lasciata", questa situazione.

Ha sempre detto che nostra figlia per lui viene prima di tutto ma come sempre i fatti non seguono alle parole; faccio pressione su di lui perché faccia sentire mia figlia a casa sua anche quando è da lui; gli chiedo come mai in più di un anno che hanno deciso di andare a vivere insieme, a nessuno dei due è venuto in mente di parlare con quella bambina, *gli chiedo come mai non ha preteso che in casa ci fosse un letto per nostra figlia, un cassetto per le sue cose, lo spazzolino nel bagno*. Lui mi dice che se insiste su questo, la tizia se ne va. Quindi chiede a me cosa fare e se, "per il bene di nostra figlia", nel caso questa se ne andasse, sarei disposta a riprenderlo in casa (!!!) perché economicamente non ce la fa a vivere da solo.
Non ci penso nemmeno, per la cronaca; di tempo per rendersi conto di quello che stava facendo e PER CHI ne ha avuto anche troppo, ma nel frattempo chi ne soffre è mia figlia...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma pensavo fosse molto più giovane. 50 anni e cosi immaturo?  Non c'è speranza. Ti auguro se ne vada veramente, la vedo dura.


Sono sorpresa anch'io.
Forse alcuni sono come i gatti: si affezionano alla casa.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Dieci giorni. :unhappy: Il termine è stato spostato al 10 aprile.
> 
> Il Giudice era anche piuttosto irritata per le motivazioni dell'istanza e ha fatto presente al lamentoso avvocato di mio marito, che chiedeva di spostare il termine almeno di un altro mese, che i 30 giorni avuti (senza contare il periodo precedente l'udienza, in cui già sapeva che comunque avrebbe dovuto andarsene prima o poi) sono più che sufficienti per tutti per trovarsi una sistemazione, ha letteralmente detto "mica deve trovare subito la casa della sua vita"!
> 
> Vediamo che altro si inventa da qui al 10 aprile...



Che ti posso dire... mi fa piacere cmq che il giudice sembri tutto sommato consapevole delle cose... nel senso, poteva tranquillamente concedere un mese, tre mesi, ma ha ridotto i termini a 10 giorni.
Mi spiace per la tua attesa ulteriore, devi essere davvero alla saturazione...


----------



## Circe (31 Marzo 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Questo è il titolo della mia storia. E' una telenovela, vi avverto, è lunga ma vi farete un sacco di risate!
> 
> Con mio marito ci siamo conosciuti abbastanza giovani, 21 anni io e 25 lui; quasi 12 anni di fidanzamento e poi il matrimonio, 11 anni fa. Una figlia di 7 anni.
> Amore sempre stato "litigarello", mai "mieloso", due persone "inquadrate" e senza grilli per la testa ma, nonostante gli spigoli dei nostri caratteri, mai avrei pensato che potesse succedere tutto quello che è successo negli ultimi anni.
> ...


ciao, ti ammiro....in tutto il post hai messo al primo posto tua figlia e il suo bene o il suo stare male. E tu? come stai tu? ti sei messa da parte, malgrado il tuo cuore sia a pezzi e ti sia crollato il mondo addosso. Questi uomini sono degli inetti in alcuni casi. non hanno rispetto per nessuno. Vanno dietro alla prima che gliela incarta in una nuvola di dolcezza, vanno nell'oblio, dimenticano di essere mariti, di essere padri. ci vogliono le palle nelka vita, e chissà perche siamo sempre noi donne a doverle tirar fuori. Ti auguro tanta forza per te e per lei. un giorno da grande capirà chi è stato il vero genitore e sarà lui allora a doverne rendere conto....un abbraccio.


----------



## qwerty (31 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> Mi spiace per la tua attesa ulteriore, devi essere davvero alla saturazione...


Anche oltre, in effetti... 



Circe ha detto:


> ... E tu? come stai tu? ti sei messa da parte, malgrado il tuo cuore sia a pezzi e ti sia crollato il mondo addosso...


Come sto... In due parole hai fatto il riassunto della mia vita: ho il cuore a pezzi e mi è crollato il mondo addosso...


----------



## qwerty (19 Maggio 2014)

*Epilogo (si, no, forse...)*

Rieccomi... Alla fine è arrivato anche il 10 di aprile; mio marito ha mendicato un altro paio di giorni (per smaltire i turni di notte) che NON gli ho concesso, quindi ha dormito un paio di giorni in pensione e poi ha trovato casa.
Da solo, ovviamente; la signorina non ci pensa proprio ad andare a vivere con lui.

Volete ridere? Dopo solo un mese di "solitudine" si è già scocciato ed ha cominciato a dire che mi ama (!!!) e che basta un mio cenno per mandare al diavolo la signorina (!!!) e tornare a casa. 
Cioè, ha il coraggio di chiedere insistentemente di tornare a casa ESATTAMENTE NELLO STATUS QUO di quando se n'è andato, vi rendete conto che faccia di tolla ha quest'uomo??? Io mi dovrei bere DI NUOVO tutte le sue promesse (senza NESSUN altro impegno da parte sua, ad esempio il trasferimento in altra sede di lavoro) e farlo tornare a casa come se niente fosse stato... 
Ovviamente nel frattempo la relazione è ufficialmente in essere (si sa mai che non riesca a convincermi)... XD


----------



## perplesso (19 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Rieccomi... Alla fine è arrivato anche il 10 di aprile; mio marito ha mendicato un altro paio di giorni (per smaltire i turni di notte) che NON gli ho concesso, quindi ha dormito un paio di giorni in pensione e poi ha trovato casa.
> Da solo, ovviamente; la signorina non ci pensa proprio ad andare a vivere con lui.
> 
> Volete ridere? Dopo solo un mese di "solitudine" si è già scocciato ed ha cominciato a dire che mi ama (!!!) e che basta un mio cenno per mandare al diavolo la signorina (!!!) e tornare a casa.
> ...


trovati un ganzo.  o una ganza.  o entrambi.    e faglielo sapere


----------



## disincantata (19 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Rieccomi... Alla fine è arrivato anche il 10 di aprile; mio marito ha mendicato un altro paio di giorni (per smaltire i turni di notte) che NON gli ho concesso, quindi ha dormito un paio di giorni in pensione e poi ha trovato casa.
> Da solo, ovviamente; la signorina non ci pensa proprio ad andare a vivere con lui.
> 
> Volete ridere? Dopo solo un mese di "solitudine" si è già scocciato ed ha cominciato a dire che mi ama (!!!) e che basta un mio cenno per mandare al diavolo la signorina (!!!) e tornare a casa.
> ...



Io avevo pochi dubbi, è messo talmente male che si venderebbe all'asta!  Tieni duro, è andato troppo oltre.

Mi dispiace molto, ti auguro di avere la forza di ricostruirti una vita serena, per te e per la tua bambina.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Rieccomi... Alla fine è arrivato anche il 10 di aprile; mio marito ha mendicato un altro paio di giorni (per smaltire i turni di notte) che NON gli ho concesso, quindi ha dormito un paio di giorni in pensione e poi ha trovato casa.
> Da solo, ovviamente; la signorina non ci pensa proprio ad andare a vivere con lui.
> 
> Volete ridere? Dopo solo un mese di "solitudine" si è già scocciato ed ha cominciato a dire che mi ama (!!!) e che basta un mio cenno per mandare al diavolo la signorina (!!!) e tornare a casa.
> ...



Quindi... se tu gli dici di tornare, ALLORA molla nuova compagna (e figlia, presumibilmente) e torna tutto giulivo. Altrimenti, non sia mai, qualcosa se lo tiene pure no?

Mamma mia...

Sono felice che finalmente te lo sei tolto di casa... e spero che tutto proceda per il meglio, per te e per tua figlia.

E per quell'altra bambina, poveretta...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi... se tu gli dici di tornare, ALLORA molla nuova compagna (e figlia, presumibilmente) e torna tutto giulivo. Altrimenti, non sia mai, qualcosa se lo tiene pure no?
> 
> Mamma mia...
> 
> ...


OT Bentornata


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> OT Bentornata



Grazie 

Ma non so se sono proprio tornata tornata. Vediamo


----------



## zanna (21 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma non so se sono proprio tornata tornata. Vediamo


:smile:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ma non so se sono proprio tornata tornata. Vediamo



ma ciao! che bello rileggerti


----------



## Eliade (21 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Rieccomi... Alla fine è arrivato anche il 10 di aprile; mio marito ha mendicato un altro paio di giorni (per smaltire i turni di notte) che NON gli ho concesso, quindi ha dormito un paio di giorni in pensione e poi ha trovato casa.
> Da solo, ovviamente; la signorina non ci pensa proprio ad andare a vivere con lui.
> 
> Volete ridere? Dopo solo un mese di "solitudine" si è già scocciato ed ha cominciato a dire che mi ama (!!!) e che basta un mio cenno per mandare al diavolo la signorina (!!!) e tornare a casa.
> ...


Senza parole!


----------



## qwerty (22 Maggio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi... se tu gli dici di tornare, ALLORA molla nuova compagna (e figlia, presumibilmente) e torna tutto giulivo. Altrimenti, non sia mai, qualcosa se lo tiene pure no?
> ...


Appunto! Gli ho anche chiesto come sperava che le cose potessero andare meglio, visto che mi ha sempre detto che non sopporta il mio carattere e alla fine dei conti se mi ha tradito è stata colpa mia ; mi ha candidamente risposto: "CAMBIA". Cioè, dopo tutto, dovrei essere IO a cambiare così lui mi fa l'onore di tornare a casa! :rotfl:



Eliade ha detto:


> Senza parole!


Davvero, io ho finito pure le parolacce...


----------



## Eliade (22 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Appunto! Gli ho anche chiesto come sperava che le cose potessero andare meglio, visto che mi ha sempre detto che non sopporta il mio carattere e alla fine dei conti se mi ha tradito è stata colpa mia ; mi ha candidamente risposto: "CAMBIA". Cioè, dopo tutto, dovrei essere IO a cambiare così lui mi fa l'onore di tornare a casa! :rotfl:
> 
> Davvero, io ho finito pure le parolacce...



No..cioè, ma questo essere è il dio dell'egocentrismegoismo!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2014)

qwerty ha detto:


> Appunto! Gli ho anche chiesto come sperava che le cose potessero andare meglio, visto che mi ha sempre detto che non sopporta il mio carattere e alla fine dei conti se mi ha tradito è stata colpa mia ; mi ha candidamente risposto: "CAMBIA". Cioè, dopo tutto, dovrei essere IO a cambiare così lui mi fa l'onore di tornare a casa! :rotfl:
> 
> Davvero, io ho finito pure le parolacce...


 Oh che peccato se n'è andato!

arty::dance:arty::dance:arty::dance:arty::dance:arty::dance:arty::good:k::bravooo::amici:


----------

